# Pictures of Cold War aircraft.



## syscom3 (Jul 10, 2021)

Just post any picture you have or come across for aircraft of this era. And dont see a need to start a new thread for it.

In this case, a Vulcan and a B52 in flight over Edwards AFB. July 10th 1961

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Winner Winner:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## Airframes (Jul 10, 2021)

RAF Phantom, Coningsby, UK, 1982.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 10, 2021)

Vulcan, Little Gransden, UK, 2014.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rob23 (Jul 10, 2021)

Great photo's everyone. Thanks for posting-

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 10, 2021)

RAF Phantom landing, Coningsby,UK, 1982

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## herman1rg (Jul 10, 2021)

RAF V Bombers in formation (from the web)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Jul 12, 2021)

MiG-15 Model Airplane News March 1951

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## GreenKnight121 (Jul 13, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> Vulcan and a B52 in flight over Edwards AFB. July 10th 1961


B-52H.
The Vulcan appears to be a Mk. 2, as it is too early for either the MRR or tanker versions, and it has the larger wing and fat/long ECM tailcone.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 14, 2021)

GreenKnight121 said:


> The Vulcan appears to be a Mk. 2, as it is too early for either the MRR or tanker versions, and it has the larger wing and fat/long ECM tailcone.



Sure is, XH535 was the third production B.2 completed, served with the Aeroplane and Armament Experimental Establishment (A&AEE) at the time the picture was taken, was also one of the first Vulcan B.2s to be lost in an accident, crashing in 1964, after only four years in service.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 14, 2021)

Take a look her Modern times Ebay non type specific airplanes

32 pages of after 1945 airplanes


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 14, 2021)

Canada Aviation and Space Museum, Ottawa 2019:

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
7 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 14, 2021)

National Airforce Museum of Canada, Trenton, 2019:

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 14, 2021)

airforce.ru

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 14, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Jul 14, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 14, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Jul 14, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 14, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 14, 2021)

Military Factory

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 14, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 14, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 14, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 14, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 14, 2021)

.... where the cold war was hot




the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## Graeme (Jul 14, 2021)

Canberra cockpit...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jul 14, 2021)

Cold War Russian Spotters Quiz - from 1956...

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## rob23 (Jul 15, 2021)

GTX said:


> View attachment 632212
> 
> View attachment 632213


I love that SAC natural metal and white. Thanks for posting.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 15, 2021)

Kelly Johnson, developer of the original Lockheed U-2 reconnaissance aircraft, with the new TR-1 version (later re-designated U-2S after the fall of the Soviet Union), Palmdale, California, July 15, 1981.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 15, 2021)

Near Khe Sanh, South Vietnam, July 15, 1971. U.S. soldiers prepare a grounded observation helicopter for recovery as a "Huey" hovers overhead waiting to pluck it from the ground, eight miles east of Khe Sanh. The incident occurred in ground action after a week-long "lull" in fighting.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 15, 2021)

Graeme said:


> Cold War Russian Spotters Quiz - from 1956...



Oooo... Let's have a crack!

1. Yak-15
2. Yak-25
3. MiG-17
4. M-4
5. Tu-16
6. Il-28
7. Il-4
8. Tu-95
9. Yak-12
10. Tu-2
11. Il-12
13. Yak-24

How'd I do?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 16, 2021)

A Vulcan is flying over RAF Gan in the Maldives.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## ARTESH (Jul 16, 2021)

Graeme said:


> Cold War Russian Spotters Quiz - from 1956...
> 
> View attachment 632285


A wild guess is some VVS Planes and Choppers!

5 Bombers (2,4,5,8,10), 3 Fighter / Recon planes (7,9,11) , 1 Chopper (12), 1 I unable to categorize (1)

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 16, 2021)

I agree with Artesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jul 16, 2021)

Gloster Javlin from the Norfolk and Suffolk aviation museum

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jul 16, 2021)

nuuumannn said:


> How'd I do?



"Excellent!"
Hi Grant!
Here are the somewhat 'interesting' answers on Page 32 - we knew so little back then.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 16, 2021)

Graeme said:


> we knew so little back then.



Indeedy. This is where they were at once upon a time!






Russian MiG-19, Aurora 66-79 (1959)


Aurora model kit in scale 1:48, 66-79 is a rebox released in 1959 | Contents, Previews, Reviews, History + Marketplace | Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-19 Farmer




www.scalemates.com


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 16, 2021)

rochie said:


> Gloster Javlin from the Norfolk and Suffolk aviation museum



Nice ones, never been to that museum, would like to see the mock-up of the Boulton Paul Overstrand nose section they have there with its turret.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 16, 2021)

From the Musee de l'Air at Le Bourget, Spad used in the Algerian War of Independence.




Musee de l&#x27;Air 36 

First Mirage IV to drop a nuclear bomb.




Musee de l&#x27;Air 38 

Prototype of the enormously successful and productive Mirage III.




Musee de l&#x27;Air 66 

Mystere IV prototype.




Musee de l&#x27;Air 78 

Armee de l'Air Cold War fighter group.




Musee de l&#x27;Air 92

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jul 16, 2021)

nuuumannn said:


> This is where they were at once upon a time!


 Yes. Here's another - artists rendition of "Brawny"....


----------



## Graeme (Jul 16, 2021)

Sabre at HARS museum..

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 16, 2021)

Vees for Victory... Vulcan, Victor and Valiant.




MoF 159 




NAM 01 




Bruntingthorpe 07




YAM 08




1207 RAFM Cosford Valiant

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Jul 17, 2021)

A U.S. Navy Douglas EKA-3B Skywarrior (BuNo 147660) of Electronic Countermeasures Squadron (VAQ) 133 "Golden Zappers." VAQ-133 was assigned to Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 11 aboard USS Kitty Hawk (CVA-63) for a deployment to Vietnam, 6 November 1970–17 July 1971.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 17, 2021)

The so-called bomb farm abreast the island of the U.S. Navy attack aircraft carrier USS Kitty Hawk (CVA-63) during her deployment to Vietnam between 6 November 1970 and 17 July 1971. The bombs are mostly Mk.82 227 kg (500 lb) bombs. In the background three aircraft of Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 11 are visible: Two North American RA-5C Vigilantes of Reconnaissance Attack Squadron (RVAH) 6 "Fleurs" (BuNos 156624 and 156625, modexes NH602 and NH603, respectively) and a Douglas EKA-3B Skywarrior tanker.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 17, 2021)

Nice shots!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jul 17, 2021)

another from the Norfolk and Suffolk aviation museum.

F-100 super Sabre in Thunderbirds colours

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 17, 2021)

Graeme said:


> "Excellent!"
> Hi Grant!
> Here are the somewhat 'interesting' answers on Page 32 - we knew so little back then.
> 
> View attachment 632456


Well, what about me? how many wrong answers did I have?


----------



## rochie (Jul 17, 2021)

nuuumannn said:


> Vees for Victory... Vulcan, Victor and Valiant.
> 
> View attachment 632464
> MoF 159
> ...


gotta love the V Bombers


----------



## Wurger (Jul 17, 2021)

A MiG-21F-13 of the Polish AF covered with a test camoflage applied at the end of 60'/beginning of 70'.





the source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jul 17, 2021)

one for 

 Wurger

again from the Norfolk and Suffolk aviation museum.

MiG 15

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 17, 2021)

THX. A nice shot.  

A note though... that's a MiG-15. Does it still have the Czechoslovak markings on the starboard while the Polish ones are applied on the port side?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jul 17, 2021)

Wurger said:


> THX. A nice shot.
> 
> A note though... that's a MiG-15. Does it still have the Czechoslovak markings on the starboard while the Polish ones are applied on the port side?


oops of course its a MiG 15 !
yes still has Czech markings on the other side.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 17, 2021)

rochie said:


> another from the Norfolk and Suffolk aviation museum.
> 
> F-100 super Sabre in Thunderbirds colours



Ah, remnants of the Sculthorpe Air Force, the hordes of ex-Armee de l'Air F-100s, Mysteres and T-33s that ended up in aviation collections around the UK. Many a British aviation museum boosted their collection and added a little flair outside the usual Vampires and Meat Boxes. Mystery Ships.

Cold War Jets.




Bruntingthorpe 44 

MAM.




MAM 69

NAM.




NAM 18

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 17, 2021)

Eff Wun Hundies. 

YAM.




MAM 65

NAM.




NAM 19 

The only Hun left in France.




Musee de l&#x27;Air 103

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 17, 2021)

Tee Birds.

MAM.




MAM 66

NAM.




NAM 42

YAM.




YAM 39

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 17, 2021)

Wurger said:


> that's a MiG-15.



I do have a soft spot for the MiG-15. Not as elegant in poise as the Sabre, but brutish and simple, and enormously prolific.

DPRK examples.




DSC_8997




DSC_5223




DSC_6184

PLAAF _bis _(the Chinese never licence-built the single-seater, just the two-seater, but to confuse Westerners they called the single-seaters J2s)




DSC_5217 




DSC_6151

Licence built JJ2s.




DSC_5275




DSC_6211

Czech built S-103 with a Klimov RD-45.




MoF 122 

Another Stihac (the 'S' in S-103, MiG-15_bis_).




Gatow 64

Luftstreitkrafte UTIs.




Gatow 184 




Europe 305 

'Strayan Lim-2.




MiG-15 

Bombardirov'chik Sturmovik variant.




Mikoyan Gurevich MiG-15 ISH Sturmovik

There's a crease in your tank...




Mikoyan Gurevich MiG-15 UTI Fagot

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jul 17, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> Well, what about me? how many wrong answers did I have?


Answers as per post #45 Artesh. 
They were after Manufacturer/Designation/NATO name rather than role.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jul 17, 2021)

nuuumannn said:


> I do have a soft spot for the MiG-15.



So do the kids! 














Western Sky Aviation Warbird Museum - St. George, UT


4.1 Stars - 7 reviews of Western Sky Aviation Warbird Museum "Donation requested. Awesome museum stop for Air Force or aviation buffs. Adjacent to St. George Airport."




www.yelp.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 17, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Jul 18, 2021)

Seahawk

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 18, 2021)

A great sellection of images.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Jul 18, 2021)

This is a photo I have of a Mig 21 but I cannot work out which airforce it was operated by, does anyone have any idea?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 18, 2021)

A Red Pentagram with White outline is roundel for Belarus! so, it might be a Belarus Air Force unit?


----------



## Glider (Jul 18, 2021)

It certainly could be, I have no idea but will follow that up.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 18, 2021)

Glider said:


> This is a photo I have of a Mig 21 but I cannot work out which airforce it was operated by, does anyone have any idea?
> View attachment 632659




The MiG-21PF wears national markings of the Hungarian People's Army Air Force used in 1951 – 1990.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Jul 18, 2021)

Many thanks to you both, problem solved

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Jul 18, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 18, 2021)

Cool!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 19, 2021)

Ilyushin Il-28 "Red 001" of the Polish AF, 1959





the source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 19, 2021)

Luftwaffe (West German) Lockheed F-104 Starfighter, RAF Upper Heyford Airshow, UK, 19 July 1981.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 20, 2021)

A Mystere in Suez crisis markings, a Hunter and a RAF 23 Sqn Phantom at the Norfolk and Suffolk Aviation Museum.
The Hunter and the Phantom were, of course, part of the UK front line defence in the 1950's to early 1990's.
This particular Phantom was a reserve aircraft for the Flight of four sent to the Falklands as local defence in July 1982, following the end of the Falklands conflict, and bears the Falkland Islands crest, flanked by the 23 Sqn "bars" on the nose. I'm fairly sure that this is the aircraft I was shown around, at Coningsby, a couple of days before the Flight departed on their long journey south.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## Wurger (Jul 20, 2021)

Russian MiG-21PFs .....





the source: the Internet.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 21, 2021)

Lim-6MR of the Polish AF





the source: Odmłodzony Lim-6MR z Siemirowic – Morski Klub Seniorów Lotnictwa w Gdyni

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 21, 2021)

Airframes said:


> This particular Phantom was a reserve aircraft for the Flight of four sent to the Falklands as local defence in July 1982, following the end of the Falklands conflict, and bears the Falkland Islands crest, flanked by the 23 Sqn "bars" on the nose.



The formerly 23 Sqn renamed 1435 Flight Phantoms, four of them named Faith, Hope, Charity and Desperation!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 22, 2021)

Thunder In the Heavens, F/RF-84s...

Belgian.




Royal Museum 40




Royal Museum 74 

French.




Musee de l&#x27;Air 109 

German.




Gatow 106 by 




Gatow 107 

Italian.




F-84G 




F-84F 




RF-84F

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## Wurger (Jul 22, 2021)

Lim-6 bis no.627, 45 PLSzB, Babimost 1990.





the source: the Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 22, 2021)

Thursday, July 22, 1971. Boeing B-52 Stratofortress bomber loaded with Boeing AGM-69A SRAMs

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## GTX (Jul 23, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Jul 23, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 23, 2021)

An air-to-air left side view of a U.S. Air Force F-16B Fighting Falcon aircraft with AIM-9 Sidewinder missiles mounted on the inboard and outboard wing pylons and the wingtips, Edwards Air Force Base, California, 23 July 1981. A spin-control parachute container is attached to the aircraft's tail section and an AN/ALQ-119 electronic countermeasures (ECM) pod is attached to the fuselage centerline.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 23, 2021)

nuuumannn said:


> The formerly 23 Sqn renamed 1435 Flight Phantoms, four of them named Faith, Hope, Charity and Desperation!


As the island is made of sheep i propose they named it after the main inhabitants.
So Wooley flight consits of Dewdrop, Cream Puff, Sherbert and Mittens.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 23, 2021)

líder rojo! alguna gota de rocío tiene un ping sobre mí. ¿Qué es una gota de rocío? Parece inofensivo. 
Game set and match for the Wooley flight ihink.


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 23, 2021)

GTX said:


> View attachment 633313
> 
> View attachment 633314


What B-50(?) variants are these?


----------



## Wurger (Jul 23, 2021)

IMHO, 

the first shot presents Boeing KB-50J (S/N 48-0088, originally B-50D-90-BO) of the 421st Air Refueling Squadron.

the second one looks like the B-50A LUCKY LADY II (S/N 46-0010) that performed the first nonstop round-the-world flight, from 26 February to 2 March 1949. Total flight time was 94 hours, the B-50A being refueled four times by KB-29Ms.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 23, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> As the island is made of sheep i propose they named it after the main inhabitants.
> So Wooley flight consits of Dewdrop, Cream Puff, Sherbert and Mittens.



The several thousand original inhabitants of the islands, the Penguins would like a word; they were there first and they're bringing an aircraft carrier...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 23, 2021)

And when the Phantoms arrived, the RAF had to form a special ground unit at Stanley.
When the Phantoms took off, they blew over the Penguins near the end of the runway, and they couldn't get up by themselves. Therefore, RAF personnel, equipped with "armoured" gloves, had to go out and get them back on their feet !!
Honest !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 23, 2021)

Airframes said:


> Therefore, RAF personnel, equipped with "armoured" gloves, had to go out and get them back on their feet !!


And to their credit, the British forces based on the islands have launched initiatives to protect and preserve the island's wildlife because of the impact the war had on the flora and fauna. Awww...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Optimistic Optimistic:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 23, 2021)

And so... The Falklands War in 1982; Britain reacts to the Argentine invasion...

SEa Harrier FA.2 (formerly FRS.1) XZ499. This aircraft was from 809 Sqn and was delivered to the combat zone by the transport Atlantic Conveyor and among its exploits during the war shot down an A-4 and disabled an Argentine navy patrol boat by strafing it and forcing it to run aground.





DSC_0161 

This is Humphrey, Wessex HAS.3 XP142, which among other things sank an Argentine submarine, the Santa Fe by depth charging it and firing AS.12 missiles at it and was involved in the rescue of British Special Forces personnel stranded on South Georgia after depositing them there.




DSC_0158 

Humphrey was aboard the destroyer HMS Antrim when it was attacked by Argentine Dagger jets, splinters from their strafing run leaving an indelible impression on the helicopter, remain to this day, as it was patched up and continued flying throughout the rest of the conflict.




DSC_0157

Wessex HU.5 XT765 was stationed aboard RFA Fort Austin and narrowly missed being sunk aboard the Atlantic Conveyor, taking part in the rescue of personnel from the burning HMS Sheffield after it was struck by an Exocet missile.




DSC_0056 

Lynx HAS.2 XZ720 was embarked on a number of ships, including the aircraft carriers HMS Hermes and Invincible and the frigate Alacrity, taking part in Exocet missile decoy flights and electronic warfare duties. Its subsequent history was rather remarkable as during the 1991 Gulf War it disabled five Iraqi patrol boats with gunfire and Sea Skua missiles, as recorded on its entry door.




DSC_0303

Harrier GR.3 XZ133 of 1 Sqn operated from HMS Hermes and the Harrier Forward Operating Base at San Carlos and carried out strikes against Argentine positions, carrying out the last operation by a 1 Sqn Harrier during the conflict, on route the operation was called off as white flags were seen waving from the target area on the day of the Argentine surrender.




DSC_1023 

Vulcan B.2 XM597 flew Black Buck operations carrying Shrike anti-radar missiles, firing the missiles and destroying a radar installation on its final operation, which, rather dramatically saw the aircraft divert to Rio de Janeiro after its fuel probe broke during a refuelling operation on the way back to Ascension Island.




MoF 158

Evidence of its combat career and unscheduled diversion to Brazil on its peeling nose.




MoF 155

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jul 23, 2021)

nuuumannn said:


> Indeedy. This is where they were at once upon a time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Regards the Aurora 'MiG-19' - saw this recently posted on the net...
90% -

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jul 23, 2021)

The incorrectly(?) numbered Antonov An-8.
Was there ever an An-4?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jul 23, 2021)

German Stealth fighter project -1981.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jul 23, 2021)

G'day Grant. Your post #87 - first photo. What's the unequal spanned machine seen on the balcony in the background?


----------



## herman1rg (Jul 24, 2021)

Airframes said:


> Therefore, RAF personnel, equipped with "armoured" gloves, had to go out and get them back on their feet !!
> Honest !!!!


RAF trade Penguin Straightener

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Jul 24, 2021)

Graeme said:


> The incorrectly(?) numbered Antonov An-8.
> Was there ever an An-4?


There was an AN-4, apparently it was an An-2 equipped with floats.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 24, 2021)

Yep ... the An-4 it is another marking of the An-2W.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 24, 2021)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 24, 2021)

MiG-15UTI of the Polish AF ...





the source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 24, 2021)

herman1rg said:


> There was an AN-4, apparently it was an An-2 equipped with floats.



The An-4 was the design bureau designation for the An-2ZA, a meteorological research variant of the An-2, apparently...

This is a bog-standard Nanchang Y-5, and there's some struttery missing that gives it an unrealistic stance. I read in a book that the author hypothesised whether they were actually intended for this aircraft at all, but closer inspection of the machine it kinda looked legit. _Kinda_. I had snuck in to this compound through a hole in the fence and wasn't the only one who had done so, but for my troubles, my socks got filled with cutting grass and shredded my ankles after wading through this lot.




DSC_6032




DSC_6033

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 24, 2021)

Graeme said:


> G'day Grant. Your post #87 - first photo. What's the unequal spanned machine seen on the balcony in the background?


G'Day Graeme, it's the Battaille Triplane, the first aeroplane wholly designed and built in Belgium.




Royal Museum 35 




DSC_2207

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 24, 2021)

Graeme said:


> Regards the Aurora 'MiG-19' - saw this recently posted on the net...
> 90%



Ha ha! yup, the good ole Kurt Tank designed MiG-19!









Focke-Wulf Ta 183 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





It was the inspiration for this, though...




Pulqui II

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 24, 2021)

nuuumannn said:


> G'Day Graeme, it's the Battaille Triplane, the first aeroplane wholly designed and built in Belgium.
> 
> View attachment 633406
> Royal Museum 35
> ...


That's a lovely little machine.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 24, 2021)

MiG-21PFS and PFM of the VVS USSR





the source: the net

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jul 24, 2021)

Thanks Grant. New to me. 👍


nuuumannn said:


> G'Day Graeme, it's the Battaille Triplane, the first aeroplane wholly designed and built in Belgium.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 24, 2021)

Graeme said:


> Thanks Grant. New to me.



I'd never heard of it either. That's why I love going to these places, there is so much stuff out there that gets overlooked.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 25, 2021)

Lim-2 of the 34th Fighter Regiment of the Polish Navy.





the source: Opanowani do końca… – Morski Klub Seniorów Lotnictwa w Gdyni

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 25, 2021)

Remains of Iraqi Air Force plane No. 1202

Not sure real or Fake / made

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 25, 2021)

Looks real enough to me. If it is, someone put a lot of effort into faking it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 25, 2021)

Lim-2 "Red 903" of the Polish AF in late 50' or early 60'





the source: samolotypolskie.pl - Lim-1 / Lim-2

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kyushuj7w (Jul 25, 2021)

A few gate guardians at the Atlantic NJ National Guard base. The F106 was used in a few intercepts of Bison bombers off our coast . The base is guarded and this is as close as you can get now.

Other pics are from the naval and air museum complex in Mobile Alabama . Great place to visit.
































Just for something different . A car show was close by and this was something to see get started and drive away with just a hissing of steam to be heard. Its the car behind the yelow roadster

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## Wurger (Jul 26, 2021)

Lim-2 "Red 1121" of the 34th Fighter Regiment of the Polish Navy.





the pic source: Opanowani do końca… – Morski Klub Seniorów Lotnictwa w Gdyni

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 26, 2021)

Golden Crown's F-86 Saber. This one was flown by Captain Mohsen Poursaba as #4 from 1962 to 1966.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 26, 2021)

Iraqi Mil Mi-24 #3138. not much info about this one, probably it was taken before 1979, somewhere in Iraq . 






The one that was captured by 718th Reserve Infantry Battalion of 77th Infantry Division, is #3138, Correctly mentioned by 

 Wurger
. This Chopper is now on Display at Army Museum at Tehran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 26, 2021)

It is a shame the pic isn't larger.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 26, 2021)

Wurger said:


> It is a shame the pic isn't larger.


Strongly agree with you, dear Wurger. But on the other hand, at least there is a Photo!

Here is the new look of old Bird:






Really like the color scheme.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 26, 2021)

Are you sure that's the no.2128? I would say it's the no.3138.





the source: https://kma-modeller.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/05/IrAF-72-Instruction-12.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 26, 2021)

Wurger said:


> Are you sure that's the no.2128? I would say it's the no.3138.
> 
> View attachment 633602
> 
> the source: the net.


Yes, my mistake.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 26, 2021)

No problemo my friend. the Arabic digits 2 and 3 are very similar. From a distance they look the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 26, 2021)

MiG-21PFM no.63 of the VVS USSR





the source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jul 26, 2021)

too much weathering ? 






this MeteorF.8 is in the process of renovation at the Norfolk and Suffolk aviation museum

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## rochie (Jul 26, 2021)

the other side

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 26, 2021)

Much better..

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 26, 2021)

Re to post #135 by 

 rochie
:

Roundel and flag are visible yet! that's good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2021)

Sukhoi Su-7BKŁ of the Polish AF.





the source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 27, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 27, 2021)

Good stuff guys.


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 27, 2021)

Imperial Iranian Air Force's P3-F Orion

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 27, 2021)

A front view of a U.S. Navy A-6E Intruder aircraft coming in for a landing aboard the nuclear-powered aircraft carrier USS Nimitz (CVN-68), 27 July 1981. The aircraft is assigned to Medium Attack Squadron 35 (VA-35) aboard the Nimitz.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 27, 2021)

An air-to-air right side view of four USAF F-106 Delta Dart aircraft in a diamond formation over Mount Rushmore, South Dakota, July 27, 1981. The aircraft are from the 5th Fighter Interceptor Squadron.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2021)

Lim-6bis of the Polish AF.





the pic source: Samoloty myśliwsko-szturmowe Lim-6 cz.2

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jul 27, 2021)

At the newsagents yesterday...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 27, 2021)

Graeme said:


> At the newsagents yesterday...



Ah, Key Publishing taking full advantage of theirs and Aeroplane's archive of historic images. Lots of really good stuff to be found in those.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Wurger (Jul 28, 2021)

Sukhoi Su-9





the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2021)

Another Su-9





the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Jul 29, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2021)

Su-15 ...





the source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 29, 2021)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2021)

Su-15 ...





the source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jul 31, 2021)

Moscow...






(My Brother's photo)

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2021)

Su-15 ... 





the pic source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jul 31, 2021)

A Bear in India...






(My Brother's photo collection.)

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Graeme (Jul 31, 2021)

A nose-less Flagon - showing the Oriol-D radar...







(Piotr Butowski photo)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (Jul 31, 2021)

Oooh, a cold war aircraft thread? I've been hoping someone would make this!

Here's a J-22, aka IAR 93, a Romanian-Yugoslav subsonic attacker. It's got 2 twin barrel 23mms, and 5 hardpoints with 2800kg capacity

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2021)

Su-11 ...





the source: the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 1, 2021)

Source: maarefjang.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (Aug 2, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> View attachment 635288
> 
> 
> Source: maarefjang.ir


Amazing photo! I didn't know what it was so I looked at Iranian Air Force inventory and saw they have the Mirage F1, which seems to match up with the photo. Do you know if that's the right plane or not?


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 3, 2021)

HARDLYDANK said:


> Amazing photo! I didn't know what it was so I looked at Iranian Air Force inventory and saw they have the Mirage F1, which seems to match up with the photo. Do you know if that's the right plane or not?


I'm not an expert in Plane ID' yet! but I think it matches. Only info about the Photo is that was taken an RF-4E, No time / date / place / crew mentioned or published.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2021)

MiG-21SMT ...





the source: the net.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 4, 2021)

Graeme said:


> Moscow...


That's the Central Armed Forces Museum downtown, not far from Lubyanka.



Graeme said:


> A Bear in India...



That's on the shore of a coastal city, the name of which escapes me. There's a Sea Harrier there, too and a submarine that the public can go aboard. The airport is also a naval aviation base.


----------



## Graeme (Aug 4, 2021)

nuuumannn said:


> That's on the shore of a coastal city, the name of which escapes me.



Visakhapatnam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 4, 2021)

Graeme said:


> Visakhapatnam.



Bingo! The naval aviation museum is at Diabolim, Goa on the opposite coast, but I always forget the name of that city.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 5, 2021)

MiG-21PF of the VVS ...





the pic source: the net

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Aug 5, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Aug 5, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 6, 2021)

Any love for the MiG-19? Because of the Chinese as the Shenyang J6 it has been through multiple variants produced over a period of 31 years.




DSC_0437 




DSC_6433

The two-seater was unique to Chinese production as the original manufacturer didn't pursue it as a production aircraft.




DSC_0433

One of the very first production batches of the J6, the Dong Feng 102; these were so badly put together the PLAAF refused to accept them and they were scrapped wholesale, making this a rare survivor.




Dong Feng 102 




DSC_9284




Mikoyan Gurevich MiG-19 PMU SM-7M Farmer D 002

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 6, 2021)

Yep it was a nice aircraft. As memo serves The Polish AF used the P and PM variant of the MiG-19. The last kites were servicing untill the beginning of the 70'.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (Aug 6, 2021)

F2Hs in the Canadian Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## GTX (Aug 7, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## GTX (Aug 7, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## GTX (Aug 7, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## GTX (Aug 7, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## GTX (Aug 7, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Aug 7, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## GTX (Aug 7, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Aug 7, 2021)

Great pictures


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## GTX (Aug 8, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Aug 8, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Aug 8, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## GTX (Aug 12, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 13, 2021)

MiG-19 ..





the source; the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 14, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Graeme (Aug 16, 2021)

The remains of the Ilyushin Il-102.









Ilyushin Il-102 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org











(Net Photo)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Aug 16, 2021)

More remains - the French Espadon...









Sud-Ouest Espadon - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org










(Another net photo)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 16, 2021)

Graeme said:


> The remains of the Ilyushin Il-102.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a structural test airframe with the weights or strain guages removed from the nose and nacelles.


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 16, 2021)

Yakovlev Yak-28 (not sure which model) and a few questions...






Source: topwar.ru

Kinda like this plane, she looks cool.

Questions:

1- In your opinion, what would be the outcome of aerial wars in Iran-Iraq war, if IQAF had these? In which roll, they were most profitable? 

2- Could these be a real danger for Tomcats? or Radar stations?

3- What are Western (both American and European) equivalents of this plane?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 20, 2021)

GTX said:


>



This is one of photographer Ian Black's photographs. Black was an RAF pilot on the last Lightning squadron and has written about the aircraft in a number of articles and produced this book since, which is likely to have this picture in it:

Amazon product

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 20, 2021)

Graeme said:


> The remains of the Ilyushin Il-102.



That's at the Muzei Tekniki (or some such thing) in the western suburbs of Moscow, a private collection of cars, tanks and aircraft of a wealthy collector. The museum has an unofficial Yak content, with aircraft ranging from the UT-2 through to the Yak-141 and including Yak-3, Yak-28 and the V/STOL Yak-38. The museum also has a Bf 109G, a Hurricane and a P-39 among other things.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 20, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> Yakovlev Yak-28 (not sure which model) and a few questions...



Hi Artesh, that one is a Yak-28L or I variant, both of which were tactical bombers, the difference between the two being in the type of targetting system fitted in the bulge directly aft of the forward nose gear. The Yak-28I had a ground mapping radar installed.

To hazard a guess at your questions, the Yak-28 was a multi-role platform of which there were three main variants, interdictors, reconnaissance and interceptors. The interceptor variants (which have solid noses) were well equipped with sensors for their time, being early- to mid-1960s designs, but were of course subject to the limitations of the Soviet air interception system, which relied heavily on ground instruction for interception. They weren't 'fighters' as such, but were capable of speeds up to, but not reaching Mach 2 and could carry up to four of the 1960s generation of Soviet AAMs. The early variants were characterised as having high landing speeds and suffered wing flutter and control reversal at high speeds, and throughout their lengthy service in the Soviet Frontal Aviation they were constantly upgraded with ECM equipment, improved autopilots etc.

Although seeing widespread use in Soviet territories, No versions of Yak-28s were exported, although a couple of former Soiviet republics inherited them, and as for use in the Iran/Iraq war, as pure interceptors, their use would be limited to a stand-off role at best. As ground attack aircraft, again they would be of limited use owing to their age. By the time of the Iran/Iraq war, the Iraqi Air Force had more efficient fighter-interceptor and ground attack types than Yak-28s. They'd certainly be no match for an F-14.

I wouldn't want to directly compare them with a Western-type as they were quite different from them. They were one of a range of pure interceptor types the Soviets employed in the time period, from 1960, when the first Yak-28P first flew throughout that decade, with the Tu-128 and Su-15, following on with the MiG-25 in the 1970s and the subsequent MiG-31. Perhaps the Convair F-106 has the same all-weather missile-armed interceptor role around the same time period, as well as the English Electric Lightning. As for the strike variants, They are comparable in role to F-4s or F-100s.

This is a rather dilapidated former Soviet Yak-28R reconnaissance variant at an airfield in former East Germany.




Europe 310

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## ARTESH (Aug 20, 2021)

nuuumannn said:


> Hi Artesh, that one is a Yak-28L or I variant, both of which were tactical bombers, the difference between the two being in the type of targetting system fitted in the bulge directly aft of the forward nose gear. The Yak-28I had a ground mapping radar installed.


Hi 

 nuuumannn
, Thank you for your complete answers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Aug 20, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## DBII (Aug 22, 2021)

A flying civilian F4.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 24, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> Thank you for your complete answers.



You're welcome. To add a little more information, the Yak-28 was troublesome in service, its engines were unreliable and it suffered frequent maintenance issues and it had worse performance at height than the Su-9 interceptors it was supposed to replace, which the Soviets weren't entirely happy with at any rate. The Yak-28I's ground mapping radar and the interceptor radars were not very efficient, that is, when they could get the sets to work... It doesn't sound very productive, but the type was in service until the fall of the Soviet Union despite being old technology by then.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## davparlr (Aug 25, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> Near Khe Sanh, South Vietnam, July 15, 1971. U.S. soldiers prepare a grounded observation helicopter for recovery as a "Huey" hovers overhead waiting to pluck it from the ground, eight miles east of Khe Sanh. The incident occurred in ground action after a week-long "lull" in fighting.
> 
> View attachment 632340


July, 1971. I had just started my copilot job at McGuire AF base. Too many high school grads never made it back, my heart still aches for their friends and relatives.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 25, 2021)

davparlr said:


> July, 1971. I had just started my copilot job at McGuire AF base. Too many high school grads never made it back, my heart still aches for their friends and relatives.


May their souls rest in peace.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 1, 2021)

A right side view of a U.S. Air Force F-15A Eagle aircraft from 67th Tactical Fighter Squadron, front, and two F-5 Tiger II aircraft from the Royal Singapore Air force. The aircraft are involved in a joint U.S.-Australian Air Force exercise Pacific Consort, 1 September 1981.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## GTX (Sep 1, 2021)

Of course, now the Singaporeans have their own F-15s:

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Sep 1, 2021)

And they used to have Hunters

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 1, 2021)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 2, 2021)

Two Royal Australian Navy A-4G Skyhawks make a low altitude high-speed pass over light aircraft carrier HMAS Melbourne, 2 September 1971.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## GreenKnight121 (Sep 2, 2021)

GTX said:


> View attachment 632212
> 
> View attachment 632213


"You ain't nothin' but a Hound Dog"...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 2, 2021)

GTX said:


> Of course, now the Singaporeans have their own F-15s:



Indeed they do. There was talk of them being based in New Zealand for exercises owing to relatively unobstructed airspace, this one photographed at RNZAF Base Ohakea, but the deal fell through.




Republic of Singapore Air Force F-15E Strike Eagle ii

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 2, 2021)

I do like the P-3. I did a heavy maintenance check on this aircraft many years ago. It'll be retired within the next few years as the RNZAF receive its first P-8 Poseidons.




P-3K2 Orion

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 2, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> Two Royal Australian Navy A-4G Skyhawks make a low altitude high-speed pass over light aircraft carrier HMAS Melbourne, 2 September 1971.



Cooool...

A bit of info on these two jets; 888, or 154909 suffered a ditching in May 1979 from the carrier HMAS Melbourne and 887, or 154908 was sold to the RNZAF and became A-4K NZ6214, which was sold to Draken Aviation after the NZDF retired its strike aircraft in 2001 after a period in storage outside at RNZAF Base Woodbourne. It still flies in the United States.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Sep 4, 2021)

An air-to-air top front view of a U.S. Air Force F-16 Fighting Falcon aircraft in preparation for refueling, taken from a KC-135 Stratotanker aircraft, 4 September 1981, during a flight from March Air Force Base, California, to Hickam Air Force Base, Hawaii.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 4, 2021)

the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## GTX (Sep 4, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## GreenKnight121 (Sep 7, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 640457
> 
> the Internet


Clunk!!!


----------



## GreenKnight121 (Sep 7, 2021)

GTX said:


> View attachment 640468


The Saint!


----------



## GreenKnight121 (Sep 7, 2021)

Know where this is?
I do.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GreenKnight121 (Sep 7, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GreenKnight121 (Sep 7, 2021)

"City of Hobart". A missed opportunity... do you know what makes this aircraft so special?

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Sep 7, 2021)

GreenKnight121 said:


> Know where this is?
> I do.



Yes - so do I.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## Graeme (Sep 7, 2021)

GreenKnight121 said:


> "City of Hobart". A missed opportunity... do you know what makes this aircraft so special?



Well, it's Avon powered - whereas we eventually went with the Atar.
A missed opportunity - some sources say no - claiming _"the performance advantages of the Avon were not sufficiently great to warrant the extra expense and the engineering problems that would go with it."_

There was also the an "accounting error" on SNECMA's behalf that tipped the scales in favour of the Atar. Have you heard that story? 

And why it was called the Mirage III*O*....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 7, 2021)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Glider (Sep 7, 2021)

The horror story of the Australian Mirage is something that I always wonder about.

Cost issues for instance over the use of the Avon. Australia already used the Avon in their version of the Sabre so any additional cost would almost certainly have been more than balanced out by cheaper training and support costs.

Performance. I haven't been able to find out in detail what the difference was but understand that the Avon powered aircraft was faster, had a much better climb, shorter field length, gun firing ceiling was over 10,000 ft higher, better combat manoeuvrability and approx 20% longer range. To counter this French offered the more powerful Atar 9K engine, but never delivered it.

Radar the Ferranti Airpass 2 multi mode radar was superior to the French Cyrano

Cannons The RAAF used the DEFTA not the Aden already in use in the Sabre. This resulted in ammunition problems as the RAAF spent A$519,000 on Ammunition as the French never gave them the licence to produce their own ammunition, whereas Australia had been producing Aden ammunition for years without any problems.

As I said a real horror story

Reactions: Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 8, 2021)

Admiral Thomas B. Hayward, U.S. Navy Chief of Naval Operations, in flight gear, prepares to board an A-6 Intruder aircraft that will take him to the aircraft carrier USS Midway (CVA-41) for a visit, 8 September 1981.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Ovod (Sep 8, 2021)

Glider said:


> The horror story of the Australian Mirage is something that I always wonder about.
> 
> Cost issues for instance over the use of the Avon. Australia already used the Avon in their version of the Sabre so any additional cost would almost certainly have been more than balanced out by cheaper training and support costs.
> 
> ...



Horror story sounds like an exaggeration - the Mirage III was one of the most successful combat aircraft of the Cold war era. 
Some of the original Mirage III purchased by the Australians are still actively flying today in the Pakistani Air Force - they most be up to 50 years old?

Mind you - Mirage III had a very poor safety record in Australian service - lots of crashes and write-offs


----------



## Glider (Sep 8, 2021)

Ovod said:


> Horror story sounds like an exaggeration - the Mirage III was one of the most successful combat aircraft of the Cold war era.
> Some of the original Mirage III purchased by the Australians are still actively flying today in the Pakistani Air Force - they most be up to 50 years old?
> 
> Mind you - Mirage III had a very poor safety record in Australian service - lots of crashes and write-offs


There is no doubt that you are correct in what you say, but from a cost and performance perspective it was a horror story for the RAAF

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 10, 2021)

September 10th 1971: Soviet Air Force Marshal Koutakhov sits in a French Air Force Dassault Mirage 111 jet fighter at Reims Champagne air base, France.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## TonyT (Sep 13, 2021)

A couple of mine 😊




Buccaneers Bruntingthorpe trio by Tony Taylor, on Flickr




Buccaneers Bruntingthorpe 2012 by Tony Taylor, on Flickr




Buccaneer 020 roll by Tony Taylor, on Flickr




Buccaneer by Tony Taylor, on Flickr




Lightning braking 2 by Tony Taylor, on Flickr




Lightning reheat by Tony Taylor, on Flickr




QRA Lightning and crew by Tony Taylor, on Flickr

hope you like, I have lots more 😊

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## TonyT (Sep 13, 2021)

QRA Lightning and crew by Tony Taylor, on Flickr




Mystere by Tony Taylor, on Flickr




Lightning 2010 Bruntingthorpe by Tony Taylor, on Flickr




Lightning cockpit by Tony Taylor, on Flickr




Shackleton-14 by Tony Taylor, on Flickr

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## TonyT (Sep 13, 2021)

Spotty Jaguar by Tony Taylor, on Flickr




Jaguar Night by Tony Taylor, on Flickr




Jaguar by Tony Taylor, on Flickr




Black Mike The golden years by Tony Taylor, on Flickr




Jaguar.. In the shadow of the trainer lurked the fighter it would become. by Tony Taylor, on Flickr




Jaguar T2 by Tony Taylor, on Flickr

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## TonyT (Sep 13, 2021)

Tbird Harrier by Tony Taylor, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:

3 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 13, 2021)

Beautifully shot and edited, Tony. Nice.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 13, 2021)

Graeme said:


> And why it was called the Mirage III*O*....



You'll spill your tea when you find out why the Israeli Mirages were named Mirage IIIC*J*s...


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 13, 2021)

Graeme said:


> Well, it's Avon powered - whereas we eventually went with the Atar.
> A missed opportunity - some sources say no - claiming _"the performance advantages of the Avon were not sufficiently great to warrant the extra expense and the engineering problems that would go with it."_
> 
> There was also the an "accounting error" on SNECMA's behalf that tipped the scales in favour of the Atar. Have you heard that story?



Yup, it's a good one, managed to hoodwink the Americans. One of the CAC reps had been in France and had almost certainly made their mind up about the Mirage in favour of the F-104, requested that on the way home he should stop into Lockheed in Burbank, to which he was told by the French rep, a fella named Waquet (odd, since Laurie Wackett started the CAC, but anyway...) to tell Lockheed that he thought the Mirage was rubbish! This allayed Lockheed's suspicions, but the deal had already been done, the 'low' cost of the Atar being a factor, so it's said!

Interesting to note that Ronnie Harker, Rolls-Royce's Military Aviation Advisor was in communication with Australia about the Avon in the Mirage and he'd been in touch with Waquet (presumably Wackett as well!) about it and was keen, he of the suggestion that the North American Mustang I undergoing evaluation after arriving in Britain should be fitted with a Merlin engine, which started something, although he did comment that it looked a bit like a Messerschmitt Bf 109 because its designer had worked for Messerschmitt, even though he hadn't, but he can be let off that for getting Rolls-Royce to put a Merlin in the type, thus changing its fortunes...

Perhaps he should have been more persuasive with the Australians and the Avon...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GreenKnight121 (Sep 14, 2021)

Glider said:


> The horror story of the Australian Mirage is something that I always wonder about.
> 
> Cost issues for instance over the use of the Avon. Australia already used the Avon in their version of the Sabre so any additional cost would almost certainly have been more than balanced out by cheaper training and support costs.
> 
> ...


According to the Australian Serials & RAAF History sites:



> A French Mirage IIIC, known as "City of Hobart", was fitted with an *RB146 Avon 67 RA.29 (mk301)* turbojet which produced *12,100 lbs thrust (15,715 lbs w/reheat)*, and flew on February 13 1961. This was known as a Mirage IIIO, but did not receive an RAAF serial number as, although the Avon delivered superior performance over the *SNECMA Atar 9C [9,430 lbs thrust (13,670 lbs w/reheat)]*, it did not have a clear advantage over the under-development *Atar-9K [11,023 lbs thrust (15,870 lbs w/reheat)]*, so the Atar was chosen on 17 May 1961. *As it turned out, the -9K was experiencing delays by the time the RAAF Mirage III was ready to begin production, so the -9C was fitted in all RAAF Mirage IIIs produced. *The higher cost of the Avon ($46.9 million vs $44.9 million for the initial 30-aircraft contract) was not very significant.



So basically, the French sold the Australians on the Atar-9K, but only delivered the weaker -9C.

Looking at the history of the Mirage IIIs in RAAF service, the ATAR 9C was the cause of several accidents and fatalities (but then, so were almost all engines of that generation).

I don't know where this image came from (found it somewhere on the internet), nor who made the statement quoted... but if true, then....

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 14, 2021)

Some Cold War Warriors on display at the RAF Museum Cosford...

Royal Danish Air Force PBY-6A.




DSC_0343

Secret Squirrel Nimrod R.1. The RAF for many years officially denied the existence of the unit that operated these aircraft. Also took part in the Falklands War as a standard Nimrod MR.2 maritime recon aircraft before conversion to an electronic warfare platform.




DSC_0346

Inside the Cold War building, for which the museum was granted special funding for developing a Cold War-themed museum, but in reality, the museum used the money purely so it could get its bigger aircraft undercover.




DSC_0359

Vickers Valiant that dropped the British hydrogen bomb during Operation Grapple, a Yellow Sun bomb casing alongside.




DSC_0354

Canberra PR.9.




DSC_0353

The first Eastern Bloc aircraft to go on public display in the UK, a Polish built SB Lim-2 that was acquired in 1986 and made its public debut at the RAF Museum at Hendon that year.




DSC_0363

Vulcan XM598 was a backup aircraft to XM607 during the Operation Black Buck raids, attacks on Argentine held Port Stanley Airport during the Falklands War.




DSC_0357

The clever part of the British deployed Polaris A3 missiles, its Chevaline warhead carrier, a self-contained spacecraft, which manoeuvred itself into position before deploying its warheads using retro rocket motors around its base, not visible in this image, it could also launch decoy flares to deter anti-ballistic missile defences. Quite possibly one of the most ambitious and expensive aerospace projects the British developed during the Cold War that no one's ever heard of...




DSC_0383

Twin Pioneer in front of a Bel_slow_.




DSC_0404

Hunter T.7, I like the attitudes of the suspended aircraft, they make great photography subjects.




DSC_0412

See! Lightning.




DSC_0375

Bristol Britannia.




DSC_0723

More images here in case you're interested.









Royal Air Force Museum Cosford Cold War Aircraft


RAF 100, July 2018




www.flickr.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Sep 14, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> Just post any picture you have or come across for aircraft of this era. And dont see a need to start a new thread for it.
> 
> In this case, a Vulcan and a B52 in flight over Edwards AFB. July 10th 1961
> 
> View attachment 631796


The Vulcan is much nearer to the camera? To me seems nuch bigger than I thought


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 14, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Sep 14, 2021)

GTX said:


> View attachment 636959
> 
> View attachment 636960


Nice pics, any idea about the significance of the red stars before the number and the medal after the engine intake?


----------



## Wurger (Sep 15, 2021)

That's the MiG-25 RBT , a reconnaissance-bomber. The red stars are the mission markers reflecting the number of sorties, which has remained from 47th Borisovskiy and Pomeranskiy GRAP ( Guards Regiment of Long Range Reconnaissance ).

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Sep 15, 2021)

Wurger said:


> That's the MiG-25 RBT , a reconnaissance-bomber. The red stars are the mission markers reflecting the number of sorties, which has remained from 47th Borisovskiy and Pomeranskiy GRAP ( Guards Regiment of Long Range Reconnaissance ).


Thanks. Missions over Afganistán?

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 15, 2021)

Who knows. Perhaps, yes ...

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 15, 2021)

The missile crew from the U.S.A.F. 416th Bomb Wing, position an Air-Launched Cruise Missile for mounting to the pylon of a B-52G Stratofortress aircraft, Griffiss Air Force Base, New York, September 15, 1981.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 15, 2021)

A right front view of a U.S. Air Force B-52G Stratofortress aircraft from the 416th Bomb Wing, as it takes off equipped with six Air-Launched Cruise Missiles mounted to its pylons, Griffiss Air Force Base, New York, September 15, 1981.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 16, 2021)

Right side view of a Royal Air Force Buccaneer aircraft performing touch and go operations during Test and Evaluation Squadron Five's (VX-5) airshow, Naval Weapons Center, China Lake, California, September 16, 1981.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 16, 2021)

Four U.S. Navy and U.S. Marine Corps aircraft flying in formation during an airshow of test and evaluation squadron VX-5 at the Naval Air Station China Lake, California, on 16 September 1981. The aircraft are (from left to right, clockwise) a LTV A-7E Corsair II, a McDonnell Douglas A-4M Skyhawk, a Grumman A-6E Intruder, and a McDonnell Douglas AV-8C Harrier

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 16, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> Right side view of a Royal Air Force Buccaneer aircraft performing touch and go operations during Test and Evaluation Squadron Five's (VX-5) airshow, Naval Weapons Center, China Lake, California, September 16, 1981.



Cooool, 12 Sqn Buccaneer, the badge is of a fox, as 12 Sqn was the only RAF Sqn to receive the Fairey Fox day bomber, which, with a maximum speed of 150 mph was faster than the RAF's frontline fighter, the Armstrong Siddeley Siskin, with a maximum speed of 134 mph... Or so the story goes...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 18, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 19, 2021)

Flight deck crewmen take a break on the deck of the nuclear-powered aircraft carrier USS Nimitz (CVN-68) during the NATO exercise Display Determination '81, Mediterranean Sea, 19 September 1981. A parked F-14 Tomcat aircraft is in the background.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 19, 2021)

Three A-7D Corsair II aircraft from the Arizona National Guard. The aircraft, each painted in a different camouflage color scheme, are being tested against forest and desert backgrounds for visibility. Arizona, September 19, 1981.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## Glider (Sep 20, 2021)

GreenKnight121 said:


> According to the Australian Serials & RAAF History sites:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for this, much appreciated


----------



## GTX (Sep 20, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
9 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Sep 20, 2021)

Six turnin' and four burnin'

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 20, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## special ed (Sep 20, 2021)

Appears five turning. Is No. 1 feathered?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 20, 2021)

Happened all the time

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Sep 21, 2021)

Good spot Ed

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 22, 2021)

Britain's experimental Harrier ''jump jet'' hovers prior to landing on the Royal Fleet Auxilliary Green Rover at Greenwich, London, 22nd September 1971.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 22, 2021)

U.S. Navy A-7B Corsair II, BuNo 154430, NM411, attack squadron VA-215, the ''Barn Owls,'' assigned to USS Oriskany (CVA-34). Lost operationally, through engine failure, 22 September 1971. Pilot, LCDR Charles E. Gudmunson, ejected and was rescued.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## Frog (Sep 23, 2021)

From the Photo Base Section, 10th TRW Spangdahlem AFB :

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 23, 2021)

When I was but a lad, the B-66 was very impressive.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Frog (Sep 23, 2021)

In this case these are RB-66s.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 23, 2021)

But not when I was 8.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 23, 2021)

Then I grow up.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 23, 2021)

An air-to-air left underside view of an F-14A Tomcat aircraft before launching an advanced medium range air-to-air missile (AMRAAM) over the Pacific Missile Test Center Range, Point Mugu, California, 23 September 1981.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Sep 23, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 25, 2021)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Ovod (Sep 25, 2021)

GTX said:


> View attachment 642380


Boy, I'd say that was noisy...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 1, 2021)

An air-to-air left side view of a U.S. Navy F/A-18A Hornet aircraft from Fighter Attack Squadron 125 (VFA-125) over the Lake Tahoe region, 1 September 1981.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Oct 5, 2021)

An air-to-air left side view of a U.S. Air Force F-15B Eagle aircraft equipped with an Integrated Flight Fire Control (IFFC) system, Edwards Air Force Base, California, October 5, 1981. Figures quoted in connection with the USAF's IFFC/Firefly III program suggest an increase in air-air gunfight lethality of 24:1 and an increase in survivability during air-ground missions of 10:1.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Oct 6, 2021)

From a 1964 publication.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 6, 2021)

I'll say!


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 7, 2021)

Graeme said:


> From a 1964 publication.



Wow, those swept wings look something. I reckon Buck Rogers had a hand in its design...


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 12, 2021)

two OV-10 Bronco aircraft, silhouetted against the sunset, in flight, Hanau Army Air Field, West Germany, 12 October 1981. The aircraft are assigned to the 4th Tactical Air Support Squadron, 601st Tactical Control Wing, involved in Exercise Reforger '81

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 16, 2021)

Swedish Saab Viggen ...





the source: the net.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2021)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Glider (Oct 17, 2021)

Viggen A serious contender for the titel the best aircraft that never sold

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 18, 2021)

IRIAF EP-TFA "Shadow" 

Originally IrAF "Sussana"



> Falcon 50 "Susanna" Single Falcon 50 for Iraq modified with a Cyrano IV-C5 radar and hardpoints to carry two AM-39 Exocet antiship missiles. Used for training Mirage F.1 crews and possibly carried out the attack on the USS _Stark_ on May 17, 1987. This aircraft was flown to Iran during the Persian Gulf War and was not returned.











Dassault Falcon 50 - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Oct 18, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 18, 2021)

GTX said:


> View attachment 645309


Now that's a "Desert Storm" ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## GTX (Oct 21, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
8 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 21, 2021)

Good shots guys!


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 27, 2021)

Front view of two Royal Australian Air Force F-111 aircraft in flight during exercise Kangaroo '81, RAAF Amberley, Queensland Australia, October 1981.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 27, 2021)

The United States Navy's flight demonstration squadron, the Blue Angels, flying the F-4 Phantom, performs at the Aerospace Show at the Japan Air Self-Defense Force Komaki Air Base on October 27, 1971 in Komaki, Aichi, Japan.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 29, 2021)

syscom3 said:


> The United States Navy's flight demonstration squadron, the Blue Angels, flying the F-4 Phantom, performs at the Aerospace Show at the Japan Air Self-Defense Force Komaki Air Base on October 27, 1971 in Komaki, Aichi, Japan.



Interesting shot, note the Soviet contingent in the background, an An-26 and Yak-40.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 1, 2021)

An air-to-air right side view of U.S. Army UH-60 BlackHawk and AH-1G Cobra helicopters in front of the pyramids during exercise Bright Star '82, Egypt, November 1, 1981.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Nov 1, 2021)

A U.S. Navy F-4S Phantom II aircraft from Fighter Squadron 161 (VF-161) is catapulted from the flight deck of the aircraft carrier USS Midway (CV-41), 1 November 1981. The Midway and her sister Coral Sea were the only U.S. carriers of the 1980s too small to operate the F-14 Tomcat, so the navy kept a small number of phantoms in service on these ships.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 1, 2021)

An air-to-air underside view of three USAF F-16 Falcon aircraft assigned to the 388th Tactical Fighter Wing as they break to the left during a mission out of Hill Air Force Base, Utah, 1 November 1981.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Nov 2, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Nov 2, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
5 | Creative Creative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 2, 2021)

As the Air Force theme plays through my mind.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2021)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 2, 2021)

GTX said:


> View attachment 646806


+ Willy, I think we are lost ...

- yeah Eddie, that was your job to check map ... But you were reading this sh!t.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 2, 2021)

Nein Gerhard. He was smoking it.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 2, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> Nein Gerhard. He was smoking it.


You're high, fruend. I'm Dietrich, not Gerhard.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 2, 2021)

If only I could translate "stoner speak" into German.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 2, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> If only I could translate "stoner speak" into German.


If Machine fails, try Natives.

Maybe any of our German Speaking members can help you.

Reactions: Useful Useful:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 2, 2021)

Too much work for a laugh.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 2, 2021)

GTX said:


> View attachment 646807


Try doing that now. LOL

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 5, 2021)

Thailand
the Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Nov 5, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Nov 5, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Nov 5, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Nov 5, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Nov 5, 2021)

GTX said:


> View attachment 647154


A CH-47 gunship? Never heard about it. It was used in Vietnam?


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2021)

Good shots!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## GTX (Nov 6, 2021)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> A CH-47 gunship? Never heard about it. It was used in Vietnam?


Yeo - see here: An educational website containing extensive information on the Boeing CH-47 Chinook helicopter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Nov 14, 2021)

Some interesting Cold War carcasses seen (very briefly) in the background of the My Spy movie, including a CF-100. Filmed around Toronto?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 14, 2021)

An F-5E from the Alconbury-based "Aggressor" Squadron, seen at a very wet and dismal RAF Finningley in September, 1981.
Scanned from an "Ektachrome" 35mm transparency.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Nov 15, 2021)

An Egyptian Air Force MiG-21 aircraft participates in a live-fire demonstration during BRIGHT STAR '82, November 15, 1981.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## Airframes (Nov 16, 2021)

Harrier GR.3 and Vulcan B.2.

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Nov 19, 2021)

A left side view of a U.S. Air Force F-15 Eagle aircraft carrying an AIM-9 Sidewinder missile during exercise CAPE NORTH '80, Nyutabaru Air Base, Kyushu, Japan, 19 November 1981. Two F-104 Starfighter aircraft, from the 202nd Tactical Fighter Squadron, 5th Air Wing, Japanese Air Self Defense Forces, are in the background.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 19, 2021)

A USAF UH-1 Iroquois helicopter is being unloaded from a C-5A Galaxy aircraft at the start of exercise RED FLAG, Nellis Air Force Base, Nevada, 19 November 1981.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 19, 2021)

Nice photos, 

 syscom3
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 19, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> Nice photos,
> 
> syscom3
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2021)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## GTX (Nov 20, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## Graeme (Nov 23, 2021)

Ka-Boom!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Nov 28, 2021)

Firefox.









Firefox (film) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org







Graphics have improved since 1982.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Nov 28, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Nov 28, 2021)

(I think it was Reddit)

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Nov 28, 2021)

Graeme said:


> Firefox.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool movie! 

Clint Eastwood is an insurance for a good show.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Graeme (Nov 28, 2021)

Aurora - rumors started late 80s?

Seen hiding here in Slater's locker - Broken Arrow, 1996...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Nov 29, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Nov 29, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2021)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 1, 2021)

An air-to-air right side view (from top to bottom) of an A-10 Thunderbolt II aircraft, an F-16 Fighting Falcon aircraft, and an Egyptian (Soviet built) MiG-21 aircraft, 1 December 1981.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Dec 1, 2021)

Errr....one of us isn't like the others.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 8, 2021)

MiG and Vampires.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## ARTESH (Dec 8, 2021)

GTX said:


> Errr....one of us isn't like the others.


You're wrong! Two of them aren't like the other one!


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 8, 2021)

A Vampire doing a wheelie...




DSC_1342

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 8, 2021)

Somewhere in the East, the enemy silently waits...




DSC_0828

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 8, 2021)

GTX said:


>



So much going on in this image; the aircraft has had its wings folded and is receiving replenishment, the shirtless guy has no doubt hung his headset on the refuelling probe, and the crew is ready to exit the aircraft, note the observer's hatch is cracked open. There's peeling on the radome as its outer coating has broken off and the Fire Streak missile has had a cover placed over its seeker head. This is a multi-faceted cone made from flat clear plastic panels that was prone to damage if not kept covered.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 8, 2021)

Post #371 - that's actually my back garden, with my defences against the ****ing Canada Geese that sh*t all over the place as they fly over !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 8, 2021)

Voodoo. ( Midland Air Museum, UK. ).

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## GTX (Dec 9, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## ARTESH (Dec 9, 2021)

Airframes said:


> Post #371 - that's actually my back garden, with my defences against the ****ing Canada Geese that sh*t all over the place as they fly over !


Just trying to imagine what would happen if someone can target any birds with these!


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 9, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> Just trying to imagine what would happen if someone can target any birds with these!



More than just bird shit on Terry's geraniums...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 9, 2021)

Three A-7D Corsair II aircraft and one A-7K Corsair II aircraft, at the far right, fly in formation over the desert near Tucson, Arizona, 9 December 1981. The aircraft, each in a different paint scheme, are being tested against desert and forest background for visibility

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 9, 2021)

Overhead left side view of four U.S. Navy RH-53D Sea Stallion helicopters in flight during search and rescue (SAR) operations, Chesapeake Bay, 9 December 1981.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## syscom3 (Dec 11, 2021)

A view of Durandal concrete penetration missiles mounted on an USAF F-111 aircraft, Eglin Air Force Base, Florida, 11 December 1981. The French Matra Durandal system was very effective at tearing up airfield runways. A simple crater in a runway could be just filled in, so the Durandal uses two explosions to displace the concrete slabs of a runway, thus much more difficult to repair. However, the low level flight profile required exposed the attacking aircraft to heavy ground fire. It was used by the USAF in Desert Storm, delivered by F-111E's of the 20th Fighter Wing operating out of Turkey. 20th Wing flight commander Captain George Kelman said "there is nothing better at destroying a runway than a Durandal."

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 29, 2021)

An F-4G Phantom II aircraft shows its undercarriage holding four different anti-radar missiles: one each AGM-45, AGM-65, AGM-78, AND AGM-88. December 29, 1981.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 29, 2021)

Didn't know we had that many!


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 4, 2022)

Anti-submarine warfare aircraft, old and new. A U.S. Navy Lockheed P2V Neptune with a newer PV-3 (later P-3) Orion in flight over water, 4 January 1962.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## ARTESH (Jan 5, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> Anti-submarine warfare aircraft, old and new. A U.S. Navy Lockheed P2V Neptune with a newer PV-3 (later P-3) Orion in flight over water, 4 January 1962.
> 
> View attachment 653697


Exactly what is (are) differences between This variant and the one (P-3F Orion) that we have in IRIAF / IRINA???


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 5, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> Anti-submarine warfare aircraft, old and new. A U.S. Navy Lockheed P2V Neptune with a newer PV-3 (later P-3) Orion in flight over water, 4 January 1962.
> 
> View attachment 653697


There were P2V's stationed at Naval Air Station New York near where I was growing up. I would watch them every time they flew overhead. I saw the blue exhaust flames. Just like Martin Caidin wrote about.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jan 5, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
9 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 6, 2022)

Graeme said:


> View attachment 653785


Airula-1

That's Formula-1, but aerial version of it ...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 7, 2022)

Brings a whole new meaning to "Fill her up, check the oil, and clean the screen" !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Jan 12, 2022)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 12, 2022)

Way cool.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Jan 13, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Jan 13, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 14, 2022)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> View attachment 654554


This one looks like some sci-fi stuff!!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Jan 14, 2022)

XB-70 left air intake from the inside looking forward. It looks like an urban undergound pass.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Jan 14, 2022)

XB-70 farewell. Wingtips fully down.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 14, 2022)

A U.S. Navy SH-3G Sea King helicopter from Fleet Composite Squadron Five in the Philippines, 14 January 1982

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## syscom3 (Jan 15, 2022)

A U.S. Navy McDonnell F-4J-33-MC Phantom II (BuNo 155545) from Fighter Squadron 96 (VF-96) "Fighting Falcons" on approach for recovery on board the aircraft carrier USS Constellation (CVA-64) during operation off Vietnam on 15 January 1972. VF-96 was assigned to Attack Carrier Air Wing 9 (CVW-9) aboard the Constellation for a deployment to the Western Pacific and Vietnam from 1 October 1971 to 1 July 1972. The ocean escort USS Knox (DE-1052) is visible in the background.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 15, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## virag mihai (Jan 18, 2022)

Glider said:


> This is a photo I have of a Mig 21 but I cannot work out which airforce it was operated by, does anyone have any idea?
> View attachment 632659


Hungarian Air Force.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 21, 2022)

A developmental U.S. Navy Lockheed YS-3A Viking probably flying over southern California or Nevada during an early test flight probably in 1972. The airframe is (BuNo 157992), which first flew on 21 January 1972.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Jan 21, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> A developmental U.S. Navy Lockheed YS-3A Viking probably flying over southern California or Nevada during an early test flight probably in 1972. The airframe is (BuNo 157992), which first flew on 21 January 1972.
> 
> View attachment 655340


One of my all time favourite aircraft


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 27, 2022)

On Yankee Station: The deck crew prepares planes, mostly Grumman A-6A Intruders, on the flight deck of the U.S. Navy aircraft carrier USS Constellation (CVA-64) on January 27, 1972 during the Vietnam war.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## syscom3 (Feb 10, 2022)

Front right view of 16 aircraft flying over the U.S. Navy aircraft carrier USS Constellation (CV-64), 10 February 1982. The aircraft are: top, four F-14 Tomcats, right, four A-6 Intruders, left, four A-7 Corsair II's and bottom, a group of two S-3 Vikings, an EA-6B Prowler and an A-7 Corsair.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## GTX (Feb 11, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 11, 2022)

That had to be a kick to the kiester.


----------



## GTX (Feb 11, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 7, 2022)

Two U.S. Air Force F-15A Eagle aircraft prepare to take off during exercise Alloy Express, at Bodo Air Base, Norway, 7 March 1982. The aircraft are from the 36th Tactical Fighter Wing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 7, 2022)

A Norwegian F-16A Fighting Falcon aircraft prepares to take off the participate in exercise Alloy Express, at Bodo Air Base, Norway, 7 March 1982. Ice and snow has been pushed off to the side of the runway.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 8, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## GTX (Mar 12, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 12, 2022)

Sweet!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Mar 12, 2022)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Mar 12, 2022)

Loves me some Crusaders.


----------



## Graeme (Mar 12, 2022)

New Page 1


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Mar 12, 2022)

F-102?


----------



## davparlr (Mar 12, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> Just post any picture you have or come across for aircraft of this era. And dont see a need to start a new thread for it.
> 
> In this case, a Vulcan and a B52 in flight over Edwards AFB. July 10th 1961
> 
> View attachment 631796


The problem with the Vulcan was that it did not have enough wing area! I have actually seen one of these at an airshow in Pensacola and walked underneath. Talk about an aluminum overcast, or, maybe I should say aluminium overcast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 12, 2022)

Looks like a Mirage to me...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Mar 12, 2022)

Mirage.



New Page 1

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Mar 15, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## GTX (Mar 15, 2022)

My favourite Sabre scheme!


----------



## GTX (Mar 15, 2022)

Of course just to mess with people there was theoretically a RAN FAA Sabre:






And if you look closely, a PNG one:

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 15, 2022)

Cool!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 15, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 15, 2022)

Wait wha...?


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 17, 2022)

A Russian Tu-95 "Bear" bomber approximately 375 nautical miles east of Keflavik, Iceland, 17 March 1972. The photograph was taken from a U.S. Air Force F-102, during an interception by aircraft assigned to the 57th Fighter Interceptor Squadron at Keflavik.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## Graeme (Mar 18, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Mar 19, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 19, 2022)

Beautiful shot.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 19, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 21, 2022)

A right side air-to air view of a U.S. Air Force F-15 Eagle aircraft armed with an anti-satellite (ASAT) weapon mounted on the fuselage, Edwards Air Force Base, California, 21 March 1982.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 21, 2022)

On March 21, 1972 a prototype of the Grumman F-14 Tomcat, a U.S. Navy plane that eventually will replace the Phantom, visited Oceana and Norfolk Naval Air Stations. Later in the day it will be hoisted aboard the aircraft carrier USS Independence for initial ship-handling evaluations.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Mar 21, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## GreenKnight121 (Mar 22, 2022)

> In October 1965, CDR Clarence J. Stoddard, Executive Officer of VA-25 "Fist of the Fleet", flying an A-1H Skyraider, NE/572 "Paper Tiger II" from Carrier Air Wing Two aboard USS Midway carried a special bomb to the North Vietnamese in commemoration of the 6-millionth pound of ordnance dropped. This bomb was unique because of the type... it was a _toilet_!


 

Of course, this was just a continuation of an old tradition:




> AD-4 Skyraider of VA-195 "Dambusters" gets loaded with a special ordnance aboard the USS Princeton (CVA-37) in August 1952. The "special weapon" was a 1,000-lb bomb with a kitchen sink attached. The idea came up when the squadron's executive officer remarked during a meeting with the press -- "We dropped everything on them (North Koreans) but a kitchen sink." So a couple guys in ordinance produced a bomb with a kitchen sink attached. It was dropped on Pyongyang.













Your browser is not able to display this video.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 22, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> On March 21, 1972 a prototype of the Grumman F-14 Tomcat, a U.S. Navy plane that eventually will replace the Phantom, visited Oceana and Norfolk Naval Air Stations. Later in the day it will be hoisted aboard the aircraft carrier USS Independence for initial ship-handling evaluations.
> 
> View attachment 662098

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Mar 22, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 22, 2022)

Photo above: German AF, Czech AF, RAF, USAF, ?, ?


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2022)

Not Czech AF because they didn't use these planes. It is the Royal Netherlands Air Force. Then the first ? = Canadian AF, the second one = Spanish AF, and then the French AF.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Mar 22, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> Photo above: German AF, Czech AF, RAF, USAF, ?, ?


Canada, Spain, France, West Germany, Netherlands, UK, USA

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Mar 22, 2022)

GTX said:


> View attachment 662212


The Javelin was a very big beast!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Mar 22, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## GTX (Mar 22, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## syscom3 (Mar 26, 2022)

A view of the various U.S. Marine Corps aircraft being used in a weapons and tactics instruction course, Marine Corps Air Station, Yuma, Arizona, 26 March 1982.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 27, 2022)

GTX said:


>



The RAN A-4G was sold to New Zealand and became NZ6214 - don't have a photo of it, but its flying with Draken in the USA at present.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 27, 2022)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> The Javelin was a very big beast!



Richly deserving of its nickname of the Flatiron!




MAM 35

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Mar 28, 2022)

nuuumannn said:


> MAM 35


Great pics there!


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 28, 2022)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> Great pics there!



Thanks Luis, the Midland air Museum is a great place. It was a real hot summer, so the grass was burnt brown almost everywhere we went!

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Mar 30, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 31, 2022)

A left side view of an F-4 Phantom II aircraft with advanced medium range air-to-air missiles (AMRAAM) under its wing, in flight over the Pacific Missile Test Center, Naval Air Station, Point Mugu, California, 31 March 1982.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 1, 2022)

A left side view of a U.S. Air Force F-15A Eagle aircraft taking off during Exercise Gallant Eagle '82, George Air Force Base, California, 1 April 1982.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 2, 2022)

Nice shots guys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 3, 2022)

Two A-4 Skyhawk aircraft from U.S. Marine Attack Training Squadron 102 (VMAT-102) take off simultaneously during a training exercise, Marine Corps Air Station, Yuma, Arizona, 3 April 1982.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 4, 2022)

GTX said:


>



Dassault family portrait. From the top:

Ouragan, Mystere IV, Super Mystere, Etendard IV, Mirage III, Mirage V, Mirage IV.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Apr 4, 2022)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 5, 2022)

A view of the electronic warfare (jammer) pods installed on a U.S. Navy A-3 Skywarrior aircraft, at the Pacific Missile Test Center, Naval Air Station, Point Mugu, California, 5 April 1982.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 5, 2022)

The Falklands. 40 years ago today.

A view from the island of the aircraft carrier HMS Hermes, with crew and aircraft lining her flight deck, as she sails out of Portsmouth for the South Atlantic. Crowds can be seen lining the shore to watch the departure of the carrier, 5 April 1982. The Royal Navy is heading to the South Atlantic — and war.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Apr 6, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> The Falklands. 40 years ago today.
> 
> A view from the island of the aircraft carrier HMS Hermes, with crew and aircraft lining her flight deck, as she sails out of Portsmouth for the South Atlantic. Crowds can be seen lining the shore to watch the departure of the carrier, 5 April 1982. The Royal Navy is heading to the South Atlantic — and war.
> 
> View attachment 663812


I don't think we would be able to do the same today


----------



## Glider (Apr 6, 2022)

herman1rg said:


> I don't think we would be able to do the same today


Not unless someone lent us some aircraft


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 7, 2022)

A U.S. Air Force F-15 Eagle under tow at Bitburg, West Germany, 7 April 1982.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 11, 2022)

A Lockheed P2V-5 Neptune maritime patrol aircraft crosses the line out of the assembly building and on to the ramp at the Lockheed plant in Burbank, California, in 1951.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Apr 11, 2022)

And in service:

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## Graeme (Apr 11, 2022)

Neptune cockpit...

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Apr 11, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Apr 11, 2022)

Stealthy Stroller...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 11, 2022)

Awwww.


----------



## P-51-44-72028 (Apr 11, 2022)

GTX said:


> View attachment 645576


Magnificent....


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 12, 2022)

Lockheed F-104 Starfighters are under construction at the Burbank California assembly plant. 1957

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 12, 2022)

U.S. Seventh Fleet F-4 Phantom jets are repaired from Vietnam war damage and overhauled at the private American Air Asia company, a tenant at Tainan Air Force Base, Taiwan, April 12, 1972. Air Asia maintains the largest airplane repair facility in Asia. Chinese mechanics at work over the shark-mouthed Phantom jets.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## P-51-44-72028 (Apr 12, 2022)

Graeme said:


> Stealthy Stroller...
> 
> View attachment 664440





syscom3 said:


> U.S. Seventh Fleet F-4 Phantom jets are repaired from Vietnam war damage and overhauled at the private American Air Asia company, a tenant at Tainan Air Force Base, Taiwan, April 12, 1972. Air Asia maintains the largest airplane repair facility in Asia. Chinese mechanics at work over the shark-mouthed Phantom jets.
> 
> View attachment 664601


Tripple Nickel......
_*F-4E-44-MC 69-7555 *1979-82: USAF 3rd TFS (3rd TFW). 4/5/1982: Caught fire and crashed after take-off from Kunsan AB, South Korea._


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 12, 2022)

herman1rg said:


> I don't think we would be able to do the same today



I don't see why not, the navy has two carriers with F-35Bs, plus the RAF has Typhoons and SAM batteries at MPA, not to mention the capability of positioning combat aircraft down there within a 24 hour period. There might not even need to be a ground force...

(Let's not forget that Argentina is in no position militarily to launch a sustained attack campaign against the islands, let alone invade.)


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 12, 2022)

Graeme said:


>



Enjoy your trip to HARS, Graeme? It's a great place! Nice pics, mate.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 13, 2022)

Left side view of an F-106A Delta Dart aircraft intercepting a Soviet Tu-95D Bear aircraft off Cape Cod, Massachusetts, on April 15, 1982. The Delta Dart is from the Massachusetts Air National Guard.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 13, 2022)

Lieutenant General James Doolittle stands in front of a U.S. Air Force F-16 Fighting Falcon aircraft during his visit to be the featured speaker at the Doolittle Raiders reunion, Macdill Air Force Base, Florida, 15 April 1982.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## davparlr (Apr 13, 2022)

GTX said:


> And in service:
> 
> View attachment 664418


I remember putting that model together.


----------



## davparlr (Apr 13, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> Left side view of an F-106A Delta Dart aircraft intercepting a Soviet Tu-95D Bear aircraft off Cape Cod, Massachusetts, on April 15, 1982. The Delta Dart is from the Massachusetts Air National Guard.
> 
> View attachment 664727


The F-106 is a beautiful aircraft. I would have loved to have flown one, that and the F8U.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 14, 2022)

deleted

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Apr 14, 2022)

And that is Cold War how???


----------



## GTX (Apr 14, 2022)

This on the other hand:

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## wingnuts (Apr 18, 2022)

Blackburn Beverley, at Khormaksar, Aden.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## wingnuts (Apr 18, 2022)

Avro Shackleton MR-2 at Bodø, Norway, mid 60s.




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bodø

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 19, 2022)

GTX said:


> And that is Cold War how???


I posted it in the wrong thread.


----------



## GTX (Apr 19, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> I posted it in the wrong thread.


No problem


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 21, 2022)

Republic F-84F Thunderstreak and RF-84 Thunderflash assembly lines.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Apr 21, 2022)

Sorry if posted previously by me or anyone else.






Imperial Iranian Air Force's T-6 Harvard #6-75

I know the plane belongs to WW2 timeline, but the photo is taken after 1945 and was in colour, originally. However I couldn't find any info about the Crew or where and when, the photo is taken. But I'm sure this is taken during 60's, because Photographer, Major Fariborz Payvar, was killed in an aerial accident on January 12, 1967.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## syscom3 (Apr 21, 2022)

An air-to-air left side view of a U.S. Air Force KC-10A Extender aircraft refueling an E-3A Sentry Airborne Warning and Control System (AWACS) aircraft, Edwards Air Force Base, California, 21 April 1982.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## GTX (Apr 21, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Apr 21, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## GTX (Apr 21, 2022)

Source

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Apr 21, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Apr 21, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Apr 21, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Apr 21, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 21, 2022)

GTX said:


> View attachment 665387


I hate it when Mom makes me wear a sweater.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 22, 2022)

A left front view of a U.S. Air Force A-10 Thunderbolt II aircraft from the 81st Tactical Fighter Wing, participating in
Exercise UREX '82, Sembach Air Base, Germany, 22 April 1982.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 22, 2022)

North American XB-70A Valkyrie fuselage final assembly. Photo taken April 22, 1962 after the three fuselage sections had 
been assembled.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 23, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Graeme (Apr 25, 2022)

1966...






(P.J. Scully photo)

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Apr 25, 2022)

Graeme said:


> 1966...
> 
> View attachment 665737
> 
> ...


Which one is the last in the row? Sabre?


----------



## Graeme (Apr 25, 2022)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> Which one is the last in the row? Sabre?



Yes sir. CAC CA-27...









CAC Sabre - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 25, 2022)

board U.S. Navy Kitty Hawk-class attack aircraft carrier USS Constellation (CVA-64) flight deck crewmen ready an A-6A Intruder of Attack Squadron (VA) 165 "Boomers" for launching, during Vietnam War operations in the South China Sea, 25 April 1972

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 26, 2022)

A right side view of an U.S. Air Force F-16 Fighting Falcon aircraft from the 429th Tactical Fighter Squadron, Nellis Air Force Base, Nevada, as hot pit refueling operations are performed on it, during exercise Coronet Wrangler, at RAF Bentwaters, Great Britain, 26 April 1982.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 26, 2022)

26 April 1962. First flight of the Lockheed A-12 (American High-altitude reconnaissance aircraft) with Lockheed test pilot Louis Schalk at Groom Lake.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Apr 26, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> 26 April 1962. First flight of the Lockheed A-12 (American High-altitude reconnaissance aircraft) with Lockheed test pilot Louis Schalk at Groom Lake.
> 
> View attachment 665913


Muck like the SR-71 Blackbird!

Any relation between these 2 planes?


----------



## herman1rg (Apr 27, 2022)

The SR-71 was developed as a Black project from the Lockheed A-12 reconnaissance aircraft during the 1960s by Lockheed's Skunk Works division.

The A-12 was originally developed for the CIA

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 27, 2022)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 28, 2022)

An air-to-air top view of two U.S. Air Force F-15A Eagle aircraft from the 33rd Tactical Fighter Wing, Eglin Air Force Base, Florida, during Operation Ocean Venture, 28 April 1982.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 28, 2022)

U.S. Navy A-7B Corsair III returning to attack aircraft carrier USS Midway (CVA-41) after a combat mission over Vietnam, 28 April, 1972.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 4, 2022)

1104 Hours, May 4 May 1982: Captain Augusto Bedacarratz from Argentine Navy's 2 Escuadrilla, flying the Super Etendard, 
launched an AM39 Exocet missile that struck HMS Sheffield.









The HMS Sheffield was hit by an Argentine Exocet missile on May 4, 1982 during the Falklands War. 20 crew died in the blast, but the ship remained afloat 
after the attack, at least for the moment.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 4, 2022)

A U. S. Huey helicopter equipped and armed with the "TOW" (tube-launched, optically-tracked, wire guided) missile anti-tank weapon takes to the air over Pleiku on May 4th 1972. The new missiles are being used for the first time in the Vietnam war, according to a U. S. Command spokesman.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (May 5, 2022)

Good shots guys!


----------



## ARTESH (May 5, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> 1104 Hours, May 4 May 1982: Captain Augusto Bedacarratz from Argentine Navy's 2 Escuadrilla, flying the Super Etendard,
> launched an AM39 Exocet missile that struck HMS Sheffield.
> 
> View attachment 666942
> ...


May the souls of fallen sailors and soldiers (of both sides) rest in peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (May 5, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> 1104 Hours, May 4 May 1982: Captain Augusto Bedacarratz from Argentine Navy's 2 Escuadrilla, flying the Super Etendard, launched an AM39 Exocet missile that struck HMS Sheffield.



Nice picture, although this particular aircraft, this one, serial 3-A-211 didn't arrive in Argentina until July 1983. The aircraft flown by Capt de Corbeta Bedacarratz was 3-A-202, the other Super Etendard during the operation was 3-A-203 flown by Teniente de Fregata Mayora.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 8, 2022)

Crews on U.S. Navy attack aircraft carrier USS Constellation move bombs to A-6A Intruders of Attack Squadron VA-165, slated to strike targets in North Vietnam on May 8, 1972.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 8, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> Crews on U.S. Navy attack aircraft carrier USS Constellation move bombs to A-6A Intruders of Attack Squadron VA-165, slated to strike targets in North Vietnam on May 8, 1972.


Off the Connie (VF-96), 2 days later





From the internet

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (May 9, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (May 10, 2022)

Seen better days:

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 10, 2022)

May 10th, 1972, Operation Linebacker, USS Coral Sea (CVA-43) in the Gulf of Tonkin off North Vietnam. BARCAP/MIGCAP F-4B
Phantom IIs of VF-51 "Screaming Eagles" heading out. BuNo 151398, NL110, pilot Lieutenant Kenneth L. "Ragin Cajun" Cannon
and RIO Lieutenant Roy A. "Bud" Morris, Jr. Credited with shooting down a MiG-17 over North Vietnam on this date.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 10, 2022)

Lieutenant Randall H. Cunningham (center), of U.S. Navy Fighter Squadron (VF) 96, in the VF-96 ready room aboard USS Constellation (CVA-64), describing how he downed three MiG-17 fighters in aerial combat over North Vietnam on 10 May 1972. At right is Cunningham's Radar Intercept Officer, Lieutenant (Junior Grade) William P. Driscoll. They had earlier downed two other enemy fighters, and were the Navy's only Vietnam War fighter "Aces." Combat damage forced them to eject from their F-4J Phantom II just after the triple kill, but they were quickly rescued by a helicopter from USS Okinawa (LPH-3). After receiving a hot meal and dry clothing on board Okinawa they were flown back to Constellation to receive a joyous welcome.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 10, 2022)

On this day 50 years ago, May 10th 1972. A legend was born.

The prototype Fairchild Republic YA-10A 71-1369, first flown this day in 1972.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## davparlr (May 10, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> Lieutenant Randall H. Cunningham (center), of U.S. Navy Fighter Squadron (VF) 96, in the VF-96 ready room aboard USS Constellation (CVA-64), describing how he downed three MiG-17 fighters in aerial combat over North Vietnam on 10 May 1972. At right is Cunningham's Radar Intercept Officer, Lieutenant (Junior Grade) William P. Driscoll. They had earlier downed two other enemy fighters, and were the Navy's only Vietnam War fighter "Aces." Combat damage forced them to eject from their F-4J Phantom II just after the triple kill, but they were quickly rescued by a helicopter from USS Okinawa (LPH-3). After receiving a hot meal and dry clothing on board Okinawa they were flown back to Constellation to receive a joyous welcome.
> 
> View attachment 667757


A real american hero, for awhile. Sad story.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 11, 2022)

A view of two U.S. Air Force C-5 Galaxy aircraft after a collision on the runway apron caused by a tornado, Altus Air Force Base, Oklahoma, 11 May 1982.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 11, 2022)




----------



## syscom3 (May 21, 2022)

During an inspection of Delamar Dry Lake, in preparation for an X-15 flight, Neil Armstrong had an accident with F-104 #749. He made an emergency landing at
Nellis Air Force Base, 21 May 1962.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 25, 2022)

Attack Squadron 55 (VA-55) A-4F Skyhawk aircraft of Attack Carrier Wing 21 are parked on the flight deck of the U.S. Navy
attack aircraft carrier USS Hancock (CVA-19), 25 May 1972.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 26, 2022)




----------



## syscom3 (May 26, 2022)

A right front view of two U.S. Air Force A-10 Thunderbolt II aircraft from the 25th Tactical Fighter Squadron, as they take off in formation during Exercise Commando Vulcan, Suwon Air Base, South Korea, 26 May 1982.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 27, 2022)




----------



## syscom3 (May 30, 2022)

Edwards Air Force Base, California, May 30, 1972. The Northrop YA-9A Cobra specialized ground attack aircraft made its first
flight, flown by company test pilot Lew Nelson. The aircraft subsequently lost the A-X competitive prototype flyoff against the
A-10, and never went into production.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (May 31, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2022)




----------



## cammerjeff (May 31, 2022)

remains of a Husler

Source the web

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 31, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> Edwards Air Force Base, California, May 30, 1972. The Northrop YA-9A Cobra specialized ground attack aircraft made its first
> flight, flown by company test pilot Lew Nelson. The aircraft subsequently lost the A-X competitive prototype flyoff against the
> A-10, and never went into production.
> 
> View attachment 671593


I am not sure this was called the cobra. I think Northrop used that name for the YF-17.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (May 31, 2022)

cammerjeff said:


> remains of a Husler
> 
> Source the web


----------



## GTX (May 31, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 31, 2022)

A view of a four-ship wedge formation of A-10 Thunderbolt II aircraft flying over Eielson Air Force Base in Alaska on 31 May 1982. The aircraft are from the 18th Tactical Fighter Squadron, 343rd Composite Wing, participating in a training mission.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2022)




----------



## syscom3 (Jun 1, 2022)

A U.S. Navy Light Helicopter Anti-submarine Squadron 34 (HSL-34) SH-2F Seasprite helicopter sits on the flight deck of the Spruance-class destroyer USS Deyo (DD-989), 1 June 1982.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 6, 2022)

A U.S. Navy Ling Temco Vought A-7C-2-CV Corsair II (BuNo 156745, c/n C-012) from attack squadron VA-82 Marauders
armed with 227 kg Mk 82 bombs en route to a target in Vietnam in 1972/73. VA-82 was assigned to Attack Carrier Air
Wing 8 (CVW-8) aboard the aircraft carrier USS America (CVA-66) for a deployment to Vietnam from 5 June 1972 to
24 March 1973. The A-7C 156745 was later converted to an TA-7C, then to an EA-7L. It was retired to the AMARC as
6A0405 on 25 September 1991.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Jun 6, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Jun 6, 2022)

GTX said:


> View attachment 672541


One of the last pic before disaster

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Jun 6, 2022)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> One of the last pic before disaster


Yep


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 8, 2022)

An air-to-air left underside view of a U.S. Navy A7 Corsair 2 aircraft prior to the launch of an advanced medium range air-to-air missile (AMRAAM) at the Pacific Missile Test Center, Point Mugu, California, 8 June 1982.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Jun 8, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> An air-to-air left underside view of a U.S. Navy F-14 Tomcat aircraft prior to the launch of an advanced medium range air-to-air missile (AMRAAM) at the Pacific Missile Test Center, Point Mugu, California, 8 June 1982.
> 
> View attachment 672835


F14??

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 9, 2022)

Glider said:


> F14??


Ooopppppsssss

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 15, 2022)

A view of a British Vulcan aircraft flying over a thatched roof house near RAF Alconbury, England, during Exercise Salty Bee, 15 June 1982.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 15, 2022)

An elevated view of F-4 Phantom II aircraft from U.S. Marine Fighter Attack Squadron 333 (VMFA 333) parked on the flight line, Naval Air Station, Cubi Point, Luzon, Philippines, 15 June 1982.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 15, 2022)

A U.S. Navy F-14 Tomcat aircraft waits behind the blast deflector panels as another F-14 from Fighter Squadron 84 (VF-84) prepares for launching during flight operations aboard the nuclear-powered aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN-70), 15 June 1982. An A-7E Corsair II aircraft from Light Attack Squadron 82 (VA-82) is ready for launch on the port catapult.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 15, 2022)

Miss by a quarter mile and still wipe out your target.

June 15, 1972: A 42nd Bomb Wing crew from Loring AFB, Maine, made the first operational test launch of an AGM-69A Short Range Attack Missile over White Sands Test Range, New Mexico. The SRAM had a circular error probable (CEP) of about 1,400 feet (430 meters) and a maximum range of 110 nautical miles (200 km). The SRAM carried the W69 warhead with an estimated yield of 170 to 200 kilotons of TNT. It could be used to arm the B-52G and H, the FB-111, and the B-1B. The missile went into service in 1972 to replace the Hound Dog missile on the B-52s. The AGM-69 was designed to neutralize enemy air defenses and could also strike strategic targets inside the Soviet Union. Strategic Air Command accepted the last of 1,500 SRAMs at the 320th Bomb Wing, Mather AFB, California, in August 1975. The AGM-69 was in service for over 20 years. The Air Force removed the last of the missiles from service in 1993. Loring AFB didn't last much longer, with the base closing in September 1994. The 42nd Bomb Wing fared better, moving to Maxwell AFB, Alabama, as the 42nd Air Base Wing in October 1994.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 16, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 20, 2022)

Ubon Royal Thai Air Force Base, Thailand, 19 June 1972. A sensor repairman of the U.S. Air Force 8th Avionics Maintenance
Squadron work on a Pave Knife pod attached to an aircraft. The Ford Aerospace AN/AVQ-10 Pave Knife was an early
targeting pod developed by the USAF and U.S. Navy to designate and guide laser-guided bombs.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 24, 2022)

General Dynamics F-111F 70-2398 CN 37, at Peterson Air Force Base, Colorado on June 24, 1982.

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 26, 2022)

View of an ejection seat test involving Lockheed TV-2 1954

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Jun 26, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## syscom3 (Jun 27, 2022)

Men unload cargo from a C-82A at Tempelhof Airport during the Berlin Airlift, 1948. Look at all the oil stains on the boom!

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## davparlr (Jun 28, 2022)

This is not a cold war picture but it is a cold war pop quiz! What is the meaning of "Brass Monkey" and where are you apt to hear it?


----------



## GTX (Jun 28, 2022)

Not a photo but rather a cool video:

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Jun 28, 2022)

davparlr said:


> This is not a cold war picture but it is a cold war pop quiz! What is the meaning of "Brass Monkey" and where are you apt to hear it?


Easy: Brass monkey (colloquialism) - Wikipedia


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 28, 2022)

davparlr said:


> This is not a cold war picture but it is a cold war pop quiz! What is the meaning of "Brass Monkey" and where are you apt to hear it?


A song by The Beastie Boys, 1986. Heard it on the radio.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## davparlr (Jun 28, 2022)

GTX said:


> Easy: Brass monkey (colloquialism) - Wikipedia


correct but not a cold war item.


----------



## davparlr (Jun 29, 2022)

davparlr said:


> correct but not a cold war item.


Okay, not much cold war knowledge here, let me try a hint. You're flying into West Germany the 70s-80s. etc., like to Frankfurt, and you hear on guard, "BRASS MONKEY, BRASS MONKEY, BRASS MONKEY!" Would that affect you, and how?


----------



## davparlr (Jun 30, 2022)

Okay, I guess that there are very few gray hairs that were flying into West Germany in the 70s and 80s+. At that time Germany was divided into East, communist Russia puppet, and West democracy. The border was hostile. Aircraft flying into East German airspace, accidentally or not could expect to be forced down or shot down. Frankfurt was rather close to the East German airspace. Close radar surveillance was maintained in this area. If radar control detected an aircraft heading toward the border, or getting near the border, they would broadcast 'BRASS MONKEY, BRASS MONKEY, BRASS MONKEY" on guard. All aircraft within this area were required to immediately turn west.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jun 30, 2022)

An incident described by my late friend about his neighbor's son occurred in 1946. The Lieutenant Pitre flew a P-51D and was flying wing on patrol in the newly set up Berlin corridor. It was common to see a pair of Yaks flying a parallel course on their side. The story goes that one day a Yak slowly moved over behind Pitre and shot him down. His parents were notified he was in a fatal flying accident. Several years later a fellow pilot of their son's visited and explained the story unofficially. In those days there was no avenue for the facts if they differ from the official documents. This is why my late buddy always loved the P-51.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 5, 2022)

Aviation Week and Space Technology Magazine, July 5, 1982. Re-engined KC-135R.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 5, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 8, 2022)

Grumman F-14A-75-GR Tomcat (BuNo 159428) from Fighter Squadron VF-33 Starfighters in flight. VF-33 was assigned to Carrier Air Wing 1 (CVW-1) aboard the aircraft carrier USS America (CV-66) for a deployment to the Atlantic Ocean from 30 May to 8 July 1982.

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 16, 2022)

An AN/ALQ-167 jamming (countermeasures) pod is fitted onto the wing of a Lear jet aircraft at the Pacific Missile Test Center, Point Mugu, California, 16 July 1982.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## GTX (Jul 16, 2022)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 17, 2022)

An air-to-air left side view of a U.S. Air Force RF-4C Phantom II aircraft in flight July 17 1982. The aircraft is from the 1st Tactical Reconnaissance Squadron, 
10th Tactical Reconnaissance Wing.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 17, 2022)

A U.S. Navy McDonnell F-4B Phantom II of Fighter Squadron VF-111 Sundowners drops 227 kg Mk 82 bombs over Vietnam during 1971. VF-111 was assigned to Attack Carrier Air Wing 15 (CVW-15) aboard the aircraft carrier USS Coral Sea (CVA-43) for a deployment to Vietnam from 12 November 1971 to 17 July 1972.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 17, 2022)

Boeing NB-52A take off with X-15 No. 3 (S/N 56-6672) on July 17, 1962, when Major White flew to an altitude of 314,750 feet. 
The NB-52A was named "The High and Mighty One" at this time. Note the X-15 mission markings on the fuselage just forward 
of the wing. The horizontal ones are for unpowered flights and the near vertical marks for powered flights.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 18, 2022)

President John F. Kennedy presents the 1961 Robert J. Collier Trophy to four X-15 pilots, on behalf of the National Aeronautic Association (NAA), on the West Wing Lawn, White House, Washington, D.C., 18 July 1962. Standing behind President Kennedy are the recipients (L-R): Major Robert M. White (U.S. Air Force), A. Scott Crossfield (North American Aviation), Joseph A. Walker (National Aeronautics and Space Administration), and Commander Forrest S. Petersen (U.S. Navy). Also pictured: Air Force Aide to the President, Brigadier General Godfrey T. McHugh; Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, General Lyman L. Lemnitzer; Representative George P. Miller (California); Chief of Staff of the United States Air Force, General Curtis E. LeMay; General Omar Bradley; Secretary of the Air Force, Eugene M. Zuckert.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 20, 2022)

An air-to-air left side view of two U.S. Air Force F-4E Phantom II aircraft banking to the right, in Germany, on 20 July 1982. The aircraft, assigned 
to the 526th Tactical Fighter Squadron, 86th Tactical Fighter Wing, are each carrying four AIM-7 Sparrow missiles and four AIM-9 Sidewinder missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## syscom3 (Jul 27, 2022)

The F15 Eagle turns 50!

On July 27, 1972, McDonnell Douglas Chief Experimental Test Pilot Irving L. Burrows made the first flight of the prototype YF-15A-1-MC Eagle, 71-0280, at Edwards AFB, California. The most successful fighter aircraft of all time in terms of lethality and longevity. F-15 Eagles, with considerable upgrades in avionics, weaponry, and engines, are still being built, and remain lethal opponents in the sky fifty years later. Eagles in air-to-air combat have shot down 104 opponents; the next Eagle to be defeated by an aerial opponent will be the first.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jul 28, 2022)

As it first appeared in William Green's 1972 edition of Observer's Aircraft...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 28, 2022)

The last sentence is a hoot.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 29, 2022)

Hey! He was only off 40 + years.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 9, 2022)

U.S. Navy Ling-Temco-Vought (LTV) A-7E Corsair II (Bu 158025) Modex Code (#402) Tail Code (AJ) of VA-86 (Attack Squadron Eight Six) ''Sidewinders'' Part of Light Attack Wing One, 8 August 1982.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 9, 2022)

Always liked the "sluff", but doesn't seem like 40 years ago - time flies !

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 9, 2022)

Airframes said:


> time flies !


IMO, Time flies way faster than light!!! Even for me, it sometimes is strange... I won't go far far away ... But sometimes listening to a song or watching a video , and realize that it was published, let's say, 5 years ago ...

Five Years!!! That's alot! Even for me!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 11, 2022)

On this day 50 years ago. Aug 11th 1972.

The F-5E Tiger II made its first flight, flown by Northrop's chief test pilot Hank Chouteau, at Edwards Air Force Base in California, on August 11, 1972.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 12, 2022)

A right side view of a U.S. Air Force F-4G Phantom II Wild Weasel aircraft armed with a Shrike AGM-45A air-to-surface missile, Spangdahlem Air Base, Rheinland-Pfalz, Federal Republic of Germany, 12 August 1982.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 12, 2022)

An air to air right side view of an F-16XL aircraft are being refueled in flight by a KC-135 Stratotanker, 12 August 1982. The F-16 is armed with four fuselage mounted AIM-7 Sparrow and two win AIM-9 Sidewinder missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Aug 12, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 12, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> An air to air right side view of an F-16XL aircraft are being refueled in flight by a KC-135 Stratotanker, 12 August 1982. The F-16 is armed with four fuselage mounted AIM-7 Sparrow and two win AIM-9 Sidewinder missiles.
> 
> View attachment 681705


Nice one for Jan's collection! 

 Lucky13

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 12, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## GTX (Aug 13, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Aug 13, 2022)

GTX said:


> View attachment 681931


That's a lot of Starlifters, look like C-141A

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 14, 2022)

GTX said:


> View attachment 681931


Nice!


----------



## GTX (Aug 14, 2022)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 14, 2022)

An air-to-air right side view near Karup Air Base in Denmark of four U.S. Air Force F-4E Phantom II aircraft from the 335th 
Tactical Fighter Squadron, Johnson Air Force Base, North Carolina, 14 August 1982. The F-4E aircraft are participating in 
Exercise Reforger '82.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## davparlr (Aug 17, 2022)

GTX said:


> View attachment 681931


----------



## davparlr (Aug 17, 2022)

Wow! My heart skipped a beat seeing all those C-141s (definitely "A"s). I recognized number 6077 as a plane I once flew! Great aircraft. Sometimes difficult to launch from home base, lots of systems, but once weight was off the wheels it would take you all over the world and back with not a whisper of problems. Those TF33 engines were great. The C-141A was over powered (its had as much thrust on three engines as the KC-135, with water, on four, and grossed out at the same weight). We almost always maxed space before we maxed weight, which led to the "B", increased load by 30%. Broke my heart seeing them being cut up. Moving up from the T-38 flight planning, which we counted fuel by the pint  to "weather is marginal at landing? Put on another 20k pounds of fuel, we'll find somewhere to land."

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Admiral Beez (Aug 17, 2022)

RCN Banshee and Sea Fury.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Aug 17, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
10 | Like List reactions


----------



## Admiral Beez (Aug 17, 2022)

GTX said:


> View attachment 682608


A good fleet exercise. HMCS Bonaventure launches RCN strike on RCAF Station Goose Bay. Consisting of six bomb-armed Banshees, plus two on escort armed with Sidewinders. All eight Banshees have 4 × 20 mm cannon.











Meeting them, six radar-vectored CF-100 Mk 5 armed with eight .5-inch mgs plus two wingtip pods of 2.75 in "Mighty Mouse" fin-folding aerial rockets, shown below.






I expect the RCAF pilots would prefer Canadair Sabres.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 18, 2022)

An air to air left side view of an F-16XL aircraft, 18 August 1982. The aircraft is armed with two wing tip mounted AIM-9 Sidewinder and four fuselage mounted AIM-7 Sparrow missiles, along with 12 500-pound bombs.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Aug 20, 2022)

Back to the Canadian theme:






More info and photos here: 






Canadair CP-107 Argus Royal Canadian Navy Air Force Patrol


cp-107 argus canadair maritime patrol aircraft royal canadian navy air force rcaf



www.seaforces.org

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## GTX (Aug 20, 2022)

The way things are going with Russian and China, we may need a whole new cold War thread for modern platforms...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 21, 2022)

A front view of an U.S. Air Force F-4 Phantom II aircraft taxiing out during Exercise Opportune Journey 4, on 21 August 1982. The aircraft, from the 3rd Tactical Fighter Squadron, 3rd Tactical Fighter Wing, is armed with a 500-lb. Mark 82 laser guided bomb on the left wing.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 21, 2022)

Good shots guys!


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 22, 2022)

Three U.S. Air Force F-4E Phantom II aircraft from the 335th Tactical Fighter Squadron, Seymour Johnson Air Force Base, North Carolina, in flight during Reforger-Coronet Musket, 22 August 1982.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 22, 2022)

A left side view of a U.S. Air Force A-10A Thunderbolt II aircraft on the runway at sunset during the Crested Cap I phase of 
Reforger '82, Leck Air Base, Federal Republic of Germany, 22 August 1982.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Aug 23, 2022)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
8 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## syscom3 (Aug 23, 2022)

Grumman S-2 Tracker of VAW-11 Det. L aboard U.S. Navy attack aircraft carrier USS Hancock (CVA-19) on 23 August 1962.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 25, 2022)

An air-to-air left side view of a U.S. Navy Helicopter Mine Countermeasures Squadron 14 (HM-14) RH-53 Sea Stallion helicopter, 
Virginia, August 25, 1982.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## GTX (Aug 26, 2022)

Sweden wasn't technically part of the Cold War but let's not let that get in the way...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Aug 26, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Aug 26, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Aug 29, 2022)

Vought RF-8G Crusader
VFP-63 USS Oriskany (CVA-34) 1969

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## GTX (Aug 29, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## syscom3 (Aug 29, 2022)

U.S. Air Force Captain Steve Ritchie, 30, of Reidsville, North Carolina, the Air Force's first Vietnam War ace, stands 
by five stars painted on his jet at Saigon's Tan Son Nhut airbase in Vietnam, Tuesday, August 29, 1972. Ritchie 
shot down his fifth North Vietnamese MiG on Monday.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Aug 31, 2022)

From Rene de Koning

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 31, 2022)

GTX said:


> View attachment 684700
> 
> 
> From Rene de Koning


Do you know where?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 31, 2022)

A munitions crew attaches a CBU-87B cluster bomb to the wing pylon of an F-16 Fighting Falcon aircraft during Combined Effects Munitions testing, Eglin Air Force Base, Florida, 31 August 1982. Note protective MOPP gear on ground personnel.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 31, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> A munitions crew attaches a CBU-87B cluster bomb to the wing pylon of an F-16 Fighting Falcon aircraft during Combined Effects Munitions testing, Eglin Air Force Base, Florida, 31 August 1982. Note protective MOPP gear on ground personnel.
> 
> View attachment 684701


I hope our protective gear is as good as Russian equipment.


----------



## GTX (Sep 1, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Sep 1, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> Do you know where?


No sorry


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 1, 2022)

The U.S. Air Force Demonstration Squadron Thunderbirds fly their F-16 Fighting Falcon aircraft in a six-ship delta formation over Nevada, September 1982.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 4, 2022)

stug3 said:


> Vought RF-8G Crusader
> VFP-63 USS Oriskany (CVA-34) 1969
> View attachment 684389


What in the world caused those discolored panels?


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 4, 2022)

Feb 6 1991, Saudi Arabia. KC-135 callsign 'Whale 05' encounters severe wake turbulence at 25,000 feet. In seconds, it banks 
over 90 degrees in both directions and engines number 1 and 2 are ripped off the wing. Speed brakes are deployed and 
the captain regains control, safely landing at Jeddah AFB.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 4, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> What in the world caused those discolored panels?



They follow the lines of panels and joins, which leads me to suspect they might be an anti-corrosive agent placed around the panel lines directly onto the aircraft. A common anti-corrosive agent was Dinitrol, which is liquid but dries into a wax like substance. It can be brushed on or sprayed on from a can. It produces a reddish brown tinge, like in the undercarriage bay of this C-130:




Herc nose wheel 

Alternatively it could be an application of zinc chromate paint for the same reason, anti-corrosive measures...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 5, 2022)

GTX said:


> View attachment 684700
> 
> 
> From Rene de Koning


Notice the shadows of the aircraft in this formation on the ground. And the Vought F7U Cutlas's at bottom center.

Im thinkning that this is at the abandoned El Toro USMC Airbase.


----------



## stug3 (Sep 5, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> What in the world caused those discolored panels?





nuuumannn said:


> They follow the lines of panels and joins, which leads me to suspect they might be an anti-corrosive agent placed around the panel lines directly onto the aircraft. A common anti-corrosive agent was Dinitrol, which is liquid but dries into a wax like substance. It can be brushed on or sprayed on from a can. It produces a reddish brown tinge, like in the undercarriage bay of this C-130:
> 
> View attachment 685379
> Herc nose wheel
> ...


Yes, a guy on the post where I saw that pic made this comment:

_it's can sprayed Zinc Chromate Primer, intended to prohibit corrosion on panels/joints that are frequently accessed. Plane captains were admonished if such areas were not sprayed while underway/deployed._

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Sep 5, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 5, 2022)

stug3 said:


> it's can sprayed Zinc Chromate Primer, intended to prohibit corrosion on panels/joints that are frequently accessed. Plane captains were admonished if such areas were not sprayed while underway/deployed...



Bingo!


----------



## davparlr (Sep 6, 2022)

GTX said:


> View attachment 685477


Interesting picture of the F-106 (a plane I would have loved to have flown, unfortunately all were in the Guard at the time). It shows the "six" with air to air Falcons, and, wing mounted bombs, for ground attack?. There must be a story behind this as the 106 was never sent to Vietnam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 6, 2022)

Seeing if it could be done?


----------



## davparlr (Sep 6, 2022)

maybe

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Sep 6, 2022)

Apparently it was done as a joke and it couldn't actually be used.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 6, 2022)

English Electric Lightning F.1 XM166 of 74 Squadron RAF takes off at Farnborough Air Show 
on 6 September 1962.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 6, 2022)

davparlr said:


> Interesting picture of the F-106 (a plane I would have loved to have flown, unfortunately all were in the Guard at the time). It shows the "six" with air to air Falcons, and, wing mounted bombs, for ground attack?. There must be a story behind this as the 106 was never sent to Vietnam.


Even though the Delta Dart was faster and more agile than the F-4 Phantom II *it was never deployed in Vietnam*. 'Two basic reasons the F-106 wasn't used in Vietnam: 1. It didn't carry bombs, and most of our missions were bombing. 2. MiGs wouldn't come up to fight if the odds weren't in their favor.

Source: https://www.google.com/amp/s/theavi...ugh-fast-and-agile-was-never-used-in-vietnam/

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## davparlr (Sep 7, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> Even though the Delta Dart was faster and more agile than the F-4 Phantom II *it was never deployed in Vietnam*. 'Two basic reasons the F-106 wasn't used in Vietnam: 1. It didn't carry bombs, and most of our missions were bombing. 2. MiGs wouldn't come up to fight if the odds weren't in their favor.
> 
> Source: https://www.google.com/amp/s/theavi...ugh-fast-and-agile-was-never-used-in-vietnam/


I agree with all the article said, especially the limited number of aircraft available and the importance for air defense over the homeland.


----------



## GTX (Sep 10, 2022)

Source: Rene de Koning

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 10, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## special ed (Sep 10, 2022)

F7U I think.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 11, 2022)

Saab 35 Draken

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 12, 2022)

A left underside view of a U.S. Navy F-14A Tomcat aircraft escorting a Soviet Tu-95 Bear-D reconnaissance aircraft away from the exercise NORTHERN WEDDING '82 task force, 12 Sept 1982. The Tomcat is from the aircraft carrier USS America (CV-66).

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 12, 2022)

An air-to-air left side view of a U.S. Air Force F-16 Fighting Falcon aircraft on a vertical climb during the Farnborough Air Show, 12 September 1982. The aircraft is equipped with AIM-9 Sidewinder missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 12, 2022)

An air-to-air right side view of the General Dynamics F-16XL Fighting Falcon prototype aircraft during the Farnborough Air Show, 12 September 1982. The aircraft is equipped with AIM-9 Sidewinder missiles on the wing tips and AIM-7 Sparrow missiles on the undercarriage.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 13, 2022)

a B-1A bomber flying over the runway with its wings in the full-forward take-off position, Andrews Air Force Base, Maryland, 13 September 1982.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 14, 2022)

The USS Midway (CV-41) entering Subic Bay in the Philippines, assisted by two tugs, on 14 September 1982.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 14, 2022)

A Grumman E-1B Tracer aircraft of Airborne Early Warning Squadron (VAW) 12 Det.42 "Bats" just before landing on the attack aircraft carrier USS Franklin D. Roosevelt (CVA-42), in 1962–63. VAW-12 Det.42 was assigned to Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 1 aboard FDR for a deployment to the Mediterranean Sea from 14 September 1962 to 22 April 1963. A McDonnell F-3B Demon of Fighter Squadron (VF) 14 "Top Hatters" (BuNo 143478) is visible in the foreground, with an A-4C Skyhawk (BuNo 149566) of Attack Squadron (VA) 172 "Blue Bolts" and another A-4C (BuNo 149513), of VA-12 "Flying Ubangis," beyond the Demon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 14, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> a B-1A bomber flying over the runway with its wings in the full-forward take-off position, Andrews Air Force Base, Maryland, 13 September 1982.
> 
> 
> View attachment 686788


Note the one off (I believe) raised spine housing.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Sep 15, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> A left underside view of a U.S. Navy F-14A Tomcat aircraft escorting a Soviet Tu-95 Bear-D reconnaissance aircraft away from the exercise NORTHERN WEDDING '82 task force, 12 Sept 1982. The Tomcat is from the aircraft carrier USS America (CV-66).
> 
> View attachment 686625


Ironic when you consider which one is still in service...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 16, 2022)

English Electric Lightning F.3 XP694 coded 'D' of 29 Squadron RAF at RAF Wattisham, 16 September 1972.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## GTX (Sep 17, 2022)

Source: The web

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Sep 17, 2022)

Re 29 Squadron RAF in post #679. 

Since the late 1920s, the squadron marking has been three (red) Xs (XXX). Since this closely resembles the Roman numeral for "29" (XXIX) there is a belief among current squadron personnel that this originated as a "misspelling" of the Roman numeral. Although various versions of the tradition are put forward, the most common explanation is that a mis-understood instruction to ground crew to paint "2 X's in front of the roundel and IX behind it" meaning "X,X,(roundel), and 'IX' or 'one-X'" resulted in "XX(roundel)'one times' X". In fact, the marking was always applied as "XXX(roundel)XXX" or as "XXX(roundel)" on smaller types, such as Siskins. Another version is that the original adoption of "XXX" for the 1930s squadron marking was nothing to do with Roman numerals, but was a reference to the brewers mark for Extra strong (XXX), frequently applied to kegs of beer, and that it is only a coincidence that this resembles the numeral for "29"

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 27, 2022)

An air-to-air left side view of two U.S. Air Force F-4 Phantom II aircraft of the 3rd Tactical Fighter Wing during Exercise OPPORTUNE JOURNEY 4, Naval Air Station, Barbers Point, Hawaii, 27 September 1982.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Sep 27, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## BiffF15 (Sep 28, 2022)

michaelmaltby said:


> View attachment 632217
> 
> Military Factory


I think that’s the National Museum of the USAF.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 28, 2022)

A Lockheed F-104J Starfighter is seen on September 28, 1962 in Komaki, Aichi, Japan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Oct 1, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 3, 2022)

Salinas, California, October 3, 1982. Entertainers John Travolta and Olivia Newton John, center, along with enlisted crew of the Navy's Blue Angels flight demonstration team pose in front of an A-4F Skyhawk aircraft parked on the apron. The Blue Angels performed during a local air show.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 3, 2022)

A U.S. Navy Douglas EKA-3B Skywarrior (BuNo 142661) from Tactical Electronic Countermeasures Squadron VAQ-135 Det.5 Black Ravens refuels a Vought F-8J Crusader (BuNo 150660) from Fighter Squadron VF-211 Checkmates off Vietnam. Both squadrons were assigned to Carrier Air Wing 21 (CVW-21) aboard the aircraft carrier USS Hancock (CVA-19) for a deployment to Vietnam from 7 January to 3 October 1972.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 8, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## P-51-44-72028 (Oct 10, 2022)

michaelmaltby said:


> .... where the cold war was hot
> View attachment 632243
> 
> the Internet


P-51D-30-NT 45-11742 1951 67th FBS 18th FBG 1951 39th FIS 18th FBG 10-18-1951 Shot down by ground fire over Korea. OL' NaDSoB Old Napalm Dropping Son Bitch

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Oct 11, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## herman1rg (Oct 11, 2022)

GTX said:


> View attachment 690443


Good old Bloodhounds facing East, I'm thinking RAF Wildenrath? I can't quite make out the Squadron roundel.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 11, 2022)

The Jags are from 41 Sqn, so most likely taken at RAF Colitshall, Norfolk, UK.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Oct 12, 2022)

Airframes said:


> The Jags are from 41 Sqn, so most likely taken at RAF Colitshall, Norfolk, UK.


I bow to your Expert knowledge

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 13, 2022)

Men of the 10th Marine Regiment are airlifted by CH-53E Sea Stallion helicopter to the Fort Bragg Army base for field training 
with the M-198 155mm howitzer. Marine Corps Base, Camp Lejeune, North Carolina, 13 October 1982.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 13, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## GreenKnight121 (Oct 14, 2022)

GTX said:


> View attachment 688793


Nice Viggen shot!


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 14, 2022)

On this day 60 years ago, Oct 14 1962. USAF recon aircraft locate Soviet IRBM's in Cuba. The missiles of October begins.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 16, 2022)

U.S. Air Force Convair PQM-102B Delta Dagger, 475th TFIS, Tyndall AFB, Florida, 16 October 1982.

Reactions: Like Like:
9 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 17, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> On this day 60 years ago, Oct 14 1962. USAF recon aircraft locate Soviet IRBM's in Cuba. The missiles of October begins.



I can hear Adlai Stevenson as the world sees these pictures for the first time in the UN; "Don't wait for the translation!"

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 18, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 20, 2022)

A front view of a U.S. Air Force F-4 Phantom II aircraft on the flight line at Eglin Air Force Base in Florida during Combined Effects Munitions testing, 20 October 1982. Four CBU-87B cluster bombs are mounted on the wing pylons of the F-4.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 24, 2022)

Three U.S. Navy Ling-Temco-Vought A-7E Corsair II attack aircraft of Carrier Air Wing Eleven (CVW-11) on the flight deck of the aircraft carrier USS Enterprise (CVN-65) in the 
Arabian Gulf on 24 October 1982. The A-7E nearer to the camera belonged to attack squadron VA-22 "Fighting Redcocks." It is overall light grey, which was used, when the 
U.S. Navy transitioned from the high-visibility paint scheme used between 1956 and 1981 to low-visibility schemes. It also carries a Texas Instruments AN/AAR-45 FLIR pod. 
The other two A-7Es were from VA-94 "Shrikes" and are already painted in (then) new low-visibility scheme. The Enterprise was on a deployment to the Western Pacific an 
the Indian Ocean from 1 September 1982 to 28 April 1983.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## syscom3 (Oct 27, 2022)

Major Rudolph Anderson's U-2, shot down in Cuba, October 27, 1962, as the world teeters on the brink.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 27, 2022)

Never saw that before.


----------



## herman1rg (Oct 27, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> Major Rudolph Anderson's U-2, shot down in Cuba, October 27, 1962, as the world teeters on the brink.
> 
> View attachment 692118











Rudolf Anderson - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 2, 2022)

A Boeing KC-135A Stratotanker refueling the KC-135R prototype (61-0293), 2 November 1982.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 8, 2022)

The pilot of a U.S. Air Force A-10 Thunderbolt II aircraft prepares for takeoff during the field training exercise QUICK THRUST, Wright-Patterson Air Force Base, Ohio, 8 November 1982.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## GTX (Nov 9, 2022)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Nov 9, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 9, 2022)

GTX said:


> View attachment 693796


Cool. Literally.


----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 9, 2022)

GTX said:


> View attachment 693797


It’s like it has the measles.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 9, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> Never saw that before.



Bizarrely enough, there are bits of Anderson's U-2 in the Caen War Memorial in Normandy, France, on loan from a museum in Cuba.




Europe 180

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Frog (Nov 10, 2022)

nuuumannn said:


> Bizarrely enough, there are bits of Anderson's U-2 in the Caen War Memorial in Normandy, France, on loan from a museum in Cuba.
> 
> View attachment 693846
> Europe 180



There is some kind of logic as it is part of the exposition dedicated to the Cold War at the Memorial.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## syscom3 (Nov 10, 2022)

A front view of an A-10A Thunderbolt II close-support aircraft from the 103rd Tactical Fighter Group showing the unit crest and the aircraft's 30mm seven-barrel cannon. The plane is taking part in Exercise QUICK THRUST, Travis Field, Savannah, Georgia, 10 November 1982.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 10, 2022)

Frog said:


> There is some kind of logic as it is part of the exposition dedicated to the Cold War at the Memorial.



Yup, been there. That was my photo. It is quite a display item, however, is more the point. Negotiating such an acquisition transfer with the museum in Cuba, given its political status is an intriguing thing. A bit like, but not quite as eye opening as transferring a complete Spitfire to a museum in Cracow, Poland in the mid 1970s in exchange for a DH.9A. The aircraft were driven via an RAF low loader through Warsaw Pact countries; quite a feat of diplomacy under the political circumstances at the time.

The DH.9A at the RAF Museum.




RAFM 04

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 10, 2022)

That’s gotta’ be a great story.


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 10, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> That’s gotta’ be a great story.



It is remarkable that such a thing happened in the middle of the Cold War. I don't know the exact route it took, whether it went through the DDR or Czechoslovakia but imagine the looks on people's faces, being out doing whatever Warsaw Pact bound Eastern Europeans were doing at the time (queueing for bread!  ) and seeing a Spitfire going by on an RAF truck!

Here's a bit of info from my RAF Museum thread in the Warbird Display pages:

"Going into action in September 1918 in France, F1010 took part in several bombing raids against German cities, including Frankfurt and Koln, and it was during an attack on Kaiserslautern on 5 October 1918 that the aeroplane was brought down, either by engine failure or AA, but it landed intact and its crew survived and were interned. Following this, the aircraft's movements are murky, but while it was undergoing restoration back in Britain, remnants of German Lozenge camouflage covering was found. Eventually the aeroplane resurfaced in the big Deutsches Luftfahrt Sammlung in the heart of Berlin, opened in 1936, the year of the XIth Olympiade and was the world's largest aviation museum at the time. In 1943 during an air raid by the RAF, the museum was destroyed by fire, and in an act of bravery, staff members dragged half smouldering aircraft from the ruins and packed them on to trains east, ending up in Poland. Again, what happened to the DH.9A in this time is not immediately known, but it became apparent in the mid-1960s that a museum behind the iron curtain had a cache of historic Great War airframes and one of them was an ex-RAF DH.9A, devoid of wings and still bearing scars from its ordeal in Berlin. In 1968, private negotiations began with the museum housing these treasures, today the excellent Muzeum Lotnictwa Polskiego (MLP) in Cracow, an arrangement was made that the DH.9A would be exchanged for a Spitfire, XVIe SM411. By 1971 the details were being hammered out between the RAFM and the MLP, but it was not for another six years that an RAF low loader ventured forth through Warsaw Pact held territory to Poland carrying a Spitfire! This was known as Operation Fair Exchange and by 28 June 1977, the remains of the last surviving DH.9A were safely within the RAFM Store at Cardington."

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Nov 11, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 15, 2022)

An air-to-air front view of a U.S. Air Force B-52 Stratofortress aircraft from the 416th Bomb Wing, being refueled by a KC-135 Stratotanker aircraft, 15 November 1982. The B-52 is equipped with the air-launched cruise missile (ALCM) weapon system.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## GreenKnight121 (Nov 16, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> An air-to-air front view of a U.S. Air Force B-52 Stratofortress aircraft from the 416th Bomb Wing, being refueled by a KC-135 Stratotanker aircraft, 15 November 1982. The B-52 is equipped with the air-launched cruise missile (ALCM) weapon system.
> 
> {image removed for space}


By the engine nacelles, that is a B-52G model.

The -A through -G models had J-57 engines, the -H had TF33s (J57s with a bypass fan section to greatly increase thrust and decrease fuel consumption) with a distinct larger ringed cowling forward of the mounting pylon.

The TF33 (.52 SFC) produced 52% more thrust and used only 58% of the fuel per pound of output thrust than the J57 of the -D (.90 SFC).

Basically, a TF33 producing 17,000 pounds thrust used just a fraction more fuel than a J57 producing 11,200 pounds thrust. Since cruise power settings were nearly the same, the -H had a much longer range than a -G with the same fuel load.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 16, 2022)

USS Ranger (CVA-61), with Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 2, passes under the Golden Gate Bridge on Thursday, 16 November 1972, bound for 
WestPac and her seventh Vietnam cruise. Visible on the flight deck are F-4J Phantom IIs of VF-154 "Black Knights" (1xx side numbers) and 
VF-21 "Free Lancers" (2xx); A‑7E Corsair IIs of VA‑113 "Stingers" (3xx) and VA-25 "Fist of the Fleet" (4xx); A-6A/B and KA-6D Intruders of 
VA-145 "Swordsmen;" RA-5C Vigilantes of RVAH-5 "Savage Sons;" E-1B Tracers of VAW-111 "Hunters" Det. 1; SH-3G Sea King helicopters 
of HC-1 "Pacific Fleet Angels" Det. 4; and the COD aircraft, C‑1A Trader, BuNo 136786, side number 000, close to the ship's island.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 16, 2022)

Two U.S. Navy Grumman A-6E Intruder of Attack Squadron VA-85 "Black Panthers" and three LTV A-7E Corsair II of VA-81 "Sunliners" and VA-83 "Rampagers" in flight over Syrian-occupied Lebanon. Both squadrons were assigned to Carrier Air Wing 17 (CVW-17) aboard the aircraft carrier USS Forrestal (CV-59) for a deployment to the Mediterranean Sea and the Indian Ocean from 7 June to 16 November 1982.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## GTX (Nov 17, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Nov 18, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 24, 2022)

A U.S. Navy Sikorsky SH-3D Sea King (BuNo 152695) from Helicopter Anti-Submarine Squadron 11 (HS-11) "Sub Seekers" is loaded 
aboard the aircraft carrier USS Intrepid (CVS-11) at Naval Air Station Quonset Point, Rhode Island. HS-11 was assigned to Carrier 
Anti-Submarine Air Group 56 (CVSG-56) aboard the Intrepid for a deployment to the Mediterranean Sea from 24 November 1972 to 
4 May 1973. Note that the helicopter wears a large 2-digit squadron number on the fuselage, as it was used until 1969. The later 
3-digit number is only painted below the cockpit.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## GTX (Nov 25, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 25, 2022)

GTX said:


> View attachment 695996


Notice the B-47s being built along side these early C-130s

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Nov 25, 2022)

Yep - did indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Nov 25, 2022)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Notice the B-47s being built along side these early C-130s


I was just about to say that

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 26, 2022)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Notice the B-47s being built along side these early C-130s


I had no idea B47's were also produced by Lockheed. And the early C130's had three bladed props.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 26, 2022)

syscom3 said:


> I had no idea B47's were also produced by Lockheed. And the early C130's had three bladed props.


Yep - Lockheed built 385 B-47s. The first C-130 props were electric driven

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## syscom3 (Nov 29, 2022)

Four F-104G Starfighter aircraft during the training of German military pilots by members of the 69th Tactical Fighter Training
Squadron, Luke Air Force Base, Arizona, 29 November 1982.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## syscom3 (Nov 29, 2022)

F-104G Starfighter aircraft parked on the flight line at sunset, Luke Air Force Base, Arizona, 29 November 1982. The 
aircraft are being used by the 69th Tactical Fighter Training Squadron to train German pilots.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## davparlr (Dec 2, 2022)

GTX said:


> View attachment 695996


The B-47 is a long gone relic of the cold war, whereas the C-130 is still being made, amazing.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 2, 2022)

A right side view of a U.S. Navy SH-3 Sea King helicopter as it hovers above the flight deck of the aircraft carrier USS 
Midway (CV-41) during Hong Kong Exercise Search and Rescue '82, 2 December 1982.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 2, 2022)

An air-to-air right side view of a U.S. Air Force E-3A Sentry Airborne Warning and Control System (AWACS) aircraft in use 
during a tactical large force employment exercise, 2 December 1982.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## syscom3 (Dec 7, 2022)

A U.S. Navy Grumman A-6E Intruder from Attack Squadron VA-34 Blue Blasters landing on the aircraft carrier USS America
(CV-66). VA-34 was assigned to Carrier Air Wing 1 (CVW-1) aboard the America for a deployment to the Mediterranean 
Sea and the Indian Ocean from 7 December 1982 to 2 June 1983.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Dec 12, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## GTX (Dec 12, 2022)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Yep - Lockheed built 385 B-47s. The first C-130 props were electric driven
> 
> View attachment 696167


I have always liked the original “Roman nosed” Herc’s


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 12, 2022)

Iranian troopers posing for a photograph with the engine of a downed plane! No info about date and place, unfortunately.

Also, the caption says "probably Tupolev Tu-22 Blinder", can someone confirm or deny this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Dec 12, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> Iranian troopers posing for a photograph with the engine of a downed plane! No info about date and place, unfortunately.
> 
> Also, the caption says "probably Tupolev Tu-22 Blinder", can someone confirm or deny this?



Maybe in the Helion series could be something about that.

I don't have all about Irán-Iraq war, only the first one (the first year or little more) and don't remember anything about a Tu-22 shot down but will try to see.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 12, 2022)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> Maybe in the Helion series could be something about that.
> 
> I don't have all about Irán-Iraq war, only the first one (the first year or little more) and don't remember anything about a Tu-22 shot down but will try to see.


Judging by ground and uniforms, it seems to be in Khuzestan area. This might be helpful. I know about several [according to Iranian sources] Tu-16 Badgers were lost / downed during first six months.


----------



## cammerjeff (Dec 12, 2022)

Wiki lists a total of 5 TU-22's all shot down by F-14's, The last one in March of 1988, the other 4 were earlier in the war, 3 in 1984 & 1 in 1986. No other details listed.






List of Iranian aerial victories during the Iran–Iraq war - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 12, 2022)

cammerjeff said:


> Wiki lists a total of 5 TU-22's all shot down by F-14's, The last one in March of 1988, the other 4 were earlier in the war, 3 in 1984 & 1 in 1986. No other details listed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As I mentioned before, this list is incomplete, and possibly, lots of errors in it, for example no signs of F4 / F-5 and choppers victories!

Interesting enough, that even the pilots, themselves, are not sure about such details!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 14, 2022)

Two General Dynamics F16-XL combat fighter aircraft in flight, 14 December 1982.

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 15, 2022)

U.S. Air Force B-52D Stratofortress aircraft, from Strategic Air Command, line up for takeoff as they prepare for strikes over
North Vietnam, 15 December 1972.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 15, 2022)

U.S. Air Force B-52D Stratofortress aircraft, from Strategic Air Command, leave smoke trails behind as they take off, one 
after another, for bombing missions over North Vietnam, 15 December 1972.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 15, 2022)

A B-52G lands at Andersen AFB on Guam after a mission on 15 December 1972.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 15, 2022)

Beautiful plane!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 16, 2022)

BUFF!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 18, 2022)

On this day 50 years ago. Dec 18 1972.

Operation LINEBACKER II, described more generally as the Christmas Bombing and sometimes as "The Eleven-Day
War", began at 2:51 pm as the first of 87 B-52 bombers, piloted by Major Bill Stocker, lifted off from Andersen AFB
in Guam. These were joined by 42 more B-52s flying from Thailand, along with 400 fighters and refueling tankers.
At 7:40 pm Hanoi time, from an altitude of 35,000 feet, the bombers began dropping their payloads on targets in
North Vietnam, and were met by hundreds of SAM missiles and some MiG-21 fighters. There were 121 bombing
runs in the first 24 hours.

The targets of the first wave of bombers were the North Vietnamese airfields at Kép, Phúc Yên and Hòa Lạc and a
warehouse complex at Yên Viên while the second and third waves struck targets around Hanoi. Three aircraft were
shot down by the 68 surface-to-air missiles (SAMs) launched by North Vietnamese batteries, two B-52Gs from
Andersen and a B-52D from U-Tapao. Two D models from Andersen with heavy battle damage managed to limp
into U-Tapao for repairs. Only one of the three downed crews could be rescued. That same evening, an Air Force
F-111 Aardvark was shot down while on a mission to bomb the broadcasting facilities of Radio Hanoi. Unlike Linebacker,
which had been launched in response to a North Vietnamese offensive in South Vietnam, President Nixon did not
address the nation on television to explain the escalation. Instead, Kissinger held a press conference at which he
accused (at Nixon's behest) Lê Đức Thọ of having "backed off" on some of the October understandings.

With the future of the peace talks in doubt, President Nixon today withdrew his October restrictions on bombing North
Vietnam above the 20th parallel. Unrestricted bombing was renewed as well as the mining of North Vietnamese harbors.
North Vietnam says that U.S. planted mines in Haiphong harbor today and followed that with severe bombing. Defense
Secretary Laird confirmed that bombing is underway throughout Vietnam. Elliot Richardson accompanied Laird through
the Pentagon as reporters asked questions. The Pentagon has imposed a strict news blackout regarding the renewed
bombing, but U.S. pilots are now operating with the fewest restrictions ever.

In response, Hanoi accused the U.S. of an about-face in policy and then toughened its terms for the release of American
POW's. Two months ago, Hanoi promised to release the POW's within 60 days of the signing of a peace agreement. Now
that has changed, as has the entire international climate. The U.S. stated that Hanoi made a basic decision last week to stall
on peace; Hanoi says that the peace talks are deadlocked
and the prospects for peace are being destroyed.

North Vietnam suspended the technical talks which were underway in Paris regarding the Vietnam peace settlement.
In Saigon, President Thiệu is unhappy because President Nixon said that he will sign a peace pact when he alone feels
it is right. But Thiệu is pleased that the U.S. now holds North Vietnam, and not South Vietnam, responsible for the breakdown
in talks. The South Vietnamese people are not surprised at the suspension of the peace talks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snowman (Dec 19, 2022)

Plus another good article on this matter:









The Christmas Bombing


In December 1972, B-52 bombers that North Vietnamese missile crews had been waiting for came to Hanoi. Night after night. Over virtually the same track.




www.smithsonianmag.com

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 19, 2022)

The Northrop YB-49 "Flying Wing" at their assembly plant at the Hawthorne Airport (Los Angeles County). Probably in 1947.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## syscom3 (Dec 19, 2022)

A North American Aviation A-5A Vigilante (Navy serial number 147858; NASA tail number 858) arrived from the Naval Air Test Center, Patuxent River, Maryland, on December 19, 1962, at the NASA Flight Research Center (now, Dryden Flight Research Center, Edwards, California). The Center flew the A-5A in a year-long series of flights in support of the U.S. supersonic transport program.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
7 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Dec 19, 2022)

I baconed it as I may be a bit biased as I worked on those in a previous life! Thanks for posting it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 19, 2022)

A beautiful plane.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Dec 19, 2022)

One of my favorite memories of RA-5's is the tendency of the all moving vertical stab to "Shake" while taxing at sharp angles. It was linked to the nose wheel steering, and for some reason the Shimmy damper did not seem to work well at low speeds and large steering angles. It always reminded me of a wet dog shaking off water.
I know its odd but thats what it always reminded me of. I did like working on those beautiful North American products, I was sorry to see them go near the end of my enlistment.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 19, 2022)

cammerjeff said:


> It always reminded me of a wet dog shaking off water.


Thanks. That's the image I'll always have now when looking at a picture of a Vigilante.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Dec 19, 2022)

No Problem Rob, always happy to help!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 20, 2022)

cammerjeff said:


> I baconed it as I may be a bit biased as I worked on those in a previous life! Thanks for posting it.


You are welcome!


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 20, 2022)

Milton O. Thompson with a Lockheed JF-104A Starfighter at Edwards Air Force Base, 20 December 1962.

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 21, 2022)

An air-to-air right side view of a U.S. Air Force F-15 Eagle aircraft carrying an anti-satellite (ASAT) missile, 21 December 1982. 
This is the first flight of an F-15 with the ASAT weapon.

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Dec 22, 2022)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 22, 2022)

A U.S. Air Force F-16A 'Fighting Falcon', 80-0605 of the 10th TFS (Hahn AFB) is taxiiing past the Ramstein ATC tower at 
Ramstein, Germany, 22 December 1982.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 22, 2022)

GTX said:


> View attachment 699637


What is that?


----------



## cammerjeff (Dec 22, 2022)

Its the Baade 152, a very unsuccessful East German Jet Airliner









The Troubled East German Baade 152 Was Also The World’s Worst Jet Airliner


While it was a stunning looking aircraft, East Germany's Baade 152 was a trouble airliner with a test program that would end in tragedy.




www.hotcars.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Dec 22, 2022)

Both of them!
I think I remember the other had the glass bombardier nose of the Tu-104. Is that ti in the rear?


----------



## cammerjeff (Dec 22, 2022)

I think the 1st one with the bicycle landing gear had the glass nose. 



Photo from the link I posted in Post #787

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Dec 22, 2022)

Thanks for the link. I had forgotten there were three prototypes. Perhaps the aircraft in back in the hangar is number three as the nacelles are different from the two pictured, as well, the nose glazing seems different.


----------



## GTX (Dec 23, 2022)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 23, 2022)

A side view of the left wing pylon of an F-15 "Air-to-Ground Strike" Eagle aircraft. Attached to the pylon is a GBU-15 
multiple bomb carrier loaded with CBU-58 bombs. Eglin Air Force Base, Florida, 23 December 1982. Despite being 
designed purely as an air superiority fighter, with "Not a Pound for Air-to-Ground," the Eagle turned out to be pretty 
good at ground attack as well, leading to the development of the F-15E Strike Eagle.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Dec 25, 2022)

F-4E Phantoms over Burg Hohenzollern, Germany

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
9 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 25, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 25, 2022)

I wonder what does the family do, nowadays, with almost no kingdoms / empires, compared to their golden age...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Dec 26, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Dec 26, 2022)

GTX said:


> View attachment 700057


That is an absolute belter


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 27, 2022)

26 December 1982: First flight of the Antonov An-124 (NATO Condor). Soviet strategic airlift jet aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 27, 2022)

A pair of U.S. Air Force CH-3 Jolly Green Giant helicopters from the 33rd Aerospace Rescue and Recovery Service receive 
maintenance while parked on the ramp, at Kadena Air Base, Okinawa, Japan, 26 December 1982.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Dec 27, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 28, 2022)

Left underside view of a U.S. Air Force F-15 Eagle aircraft in flight, Eglin Air Force Base, Florida, 28 December 1982.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 28, 2022)

Writer Richard Tregaskis with South Vietnamese T-28 Pilots, 28 December 1962. Tregakis was the author of book "Guadalcanal Diary".

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Dec 29, 2022)

Ascension Island 1982










Source Uncategorized – Page 16 – Hush-Kit

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
9 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 29, 2022)

Operation Black Buck?


----------



## cammerjeff (Dec 29, 2022)

herman1rg said:


> Operation Black Buck?


Correct, but I don't know anything else about which mission.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 29, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 29, 2022)

cammerjeff said:


> Correct, but I don't know anything else about which mission.


That's ok


----------



## cammerjeff (Dec 29, 2022)

I like this shot. What Royal Navy Carrier is it?




Source Uncategorized – Page 16 – Hush-Kit

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 30, 2022)

Ark Royal

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Dec 30, 2022)

cammerjeff said:


> I like this shot. What Royal Navy Carrier is it?
> View attachment 700405
> 
> Source Uncategorized – Page 16 – Hush-Kit


How did the Buccaner compared with the A-6?


----------



## cammerjeff (Dec 30, 2022)

Thanks for the ID, I suspected it was the Ark but I didn't know for sure.

This next one may stretch the Cold War Era Aircraft with it being a agricultural sprayer, but the PZL M-15 is type a new to me, and I had no Idea anyone made a Jet powered biplane, and the fact that they made more than 100 of them was a shock! I leaned something new today! 👍






Source Uncategorized – Page 16 – Hush-Kit

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 30, 2022)

Should be in a Mad Max movie

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Dec 31, 2022)

I Like this view of a Myasishchev M-4 Bison (or Hammer as the Russians call it) a Type I never actually have seen in person. I always thought it was a great looking A/C.





Source Uncategorized – Page 16 – Hush-Kit

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
6 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 31, 2022)

The engines... Kinda... Unusual! At least, for my eyes!!!


----------



## cammerjeff (Dec 31, 2022)

This one is a bit small, but what a diverse group of USAF planes. It really shows how long the XB70 is compared to the early short fuselage C141. And also how big a RB57 is!






source Uncategorized – Page 16 – Hush-Kit

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snowman (Dec 31, 2022)

Is it Edwards AFB? Or Wright Patterson AFB?


----------



## cammerjeff (Jan 1, 2023)

I don't think its Edwards AFB, I think it is Laughlin AFB in Texas. But I am not sure of that.

I bow to the master Snautzer01! At least I had the correct State!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 1, 2023)

The Only Public Air Show in XB-70 Valkyrie History Featured some of the Coolest Aircraft Ever Built - The Aviation Geek Club


The Only Public Air Show in XB-70 Valkyrie History Featured some of the Coolest Aircraft Ever Built




theaviationgeekclub.com





Taken at Carswell Air Force Base (AFB), Texas in 1966 the cool photo in this post was taken during Combination Open House which had the honor of being the only public airshow in XB-70 Valkyrie history.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Jan 1, 2023)

I guess I’m slow but I just found this thread. I thought I might share some of my photos from my USAF career. I didn’t work on most of these all of these were taken over a four year span while stationed at the 961st AWACS Kadena Air Base Okinawa Japan from 88-92!

During the Soul Olympics we had so extraordinary aircraft come including this RC-135S Cobra Ball.







We had a detachment of RC-135V and W assigned and would get a U in on occasion but the S was a rather rare sight, it stayed for a couple of weeks.

There was a detachment of SR-71’s assigned from the late 60’s through the aircraft’s retirement. I was invited over to watch preflight and launch one day as the chief was my former branch chief when at Andersen. I took these from a site on the base overlooking the runways called Habu Hill.


















While with the CAP i took a flight of cadets on a KC-135 orientation flight, I spent more time working KC-135’s than any other airframe in my 20 years in the military. During the flight we were refueling a flight of RF-4C’s. Here are some shots from that flight.



















I’ll add more since I’ve found this thread. I hope you enjoy these memories.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Jan 1, 2023)

Not my photos but I worked on B-52D from 81-83 at Andersen AFB Guam as a Dopper Navigation Radar specialist, without a doubt the nastiest dirtiest aircraft I’ve ever worked on and I loved working on them! Photos are from the National Museum of the USAF at Wright -Patterson AFB Dayton OH. If you ever have the chance to visit, it’s a must!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Jan 1, 2023)

Meanwhile back at Kadena, the 18th TFW was the owning wing and PACAF owing command. At the time the 18th was made up of three squadrons of F-15’s (12th, 44th and 67th TFS) and one squadron of RF-4’s (15th TRS). The 90TFS,3rd TFW out of Clark AB PI came out to play for a couple weeks in late 88/89. F-4E and G were the name of the game. I hope you enjoy some of my memories.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 1, 2023)

Wonder why the engines where painted black on the "S"? 🤔


----------



## Donivanp (Jan 1, 2023)

Capt. Vick said:


> Wonder why the engines where painted black on the "S"? 🤔


The left wing on the S and I think X are painted flat black due to the cameras used to photograph missiles in flight! In order to cut down on reflections the flat black is used, much as the use of a flat olive or black was used on the inboard side of the engines was used on B-17 or P-38’s

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Jan 1, 2023)

In 88 VMAF-214 Black Sheep did their last deployment in the A-4M. I got the chance to spend some time with them. This is from an air show.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Jan 1, 2023)

The F-15C/D’s were the big show on Kadena. Here one is taxing out.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 1, 2023)

Starboard view of an U.S. Navy F-14A Tomcat, Fighter Squadron (VF)-114, Aardvarks, Naval Air Station (NAS) Miramar, 
California, alongside a Soviet TU-95RT Bear D (Tupolev) maritime patrol aircraft, Jan 1 1983.

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 1, 2023)

On January 1, 1973, the U.S. Air Force Reserve Command activated the 508th Tactical Fighter Group at Hill Air Force Base in Utah. While operating at Hill AFB, the 508th Tactical Fighter Group flew the F-105 Thunderchief.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Jan 1, 2023)

SU15 interceptor's ready to defend the Warsaw Pact: Source Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Jan 1, 2023)

IMO one of the best looking Carrier prop powered Attack A/C ever made






Source Uncategorized – Page 25 – Hush-Kit

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## syscom3 (Jan 2, 2023)

three U.S. Air Force F-15 Eagle aircraft flying over the U.S. Navy aircraft carrier USS Midway (CV-41) during the exercise 
COPE DIAMOND / CORAL ACES, Pacific Ocean, 2 January 1983.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 2, 2023)

In a salvage operation, a U.S. Army UH-1 Iroquois helicopter retrieves another UH-1 downed during 
the battle of Ấp Bắc, southwest of Saigon, 2 January 1963.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## GreenKnight121 (Jan 2, 2023)

syscom3 said:


> Starboard view of an U.S. Navy F-14A Tomcat, Fighter Squadron (VF)-114, Aardvarks, Naval Air Station (NAS) Miramar,
> California, alongside a Soviet TU-95RT Bear D (Tupolev) maritime patrol aircraft, Jan 1 1983.
> 
> View attachment 700741


As the lettering below the NH on the tail shows, VF-114 was assigned to CVW-11 aboard CVN-65 USS Enterprise at the time of the pictured intercept.

Date of Departure: September 1, 1982
Date of Return: April 28, 1983

Squadrons:
VF-114 (F-14A)
VF-213 (F-14A)
VA-22 (A-7E)
VA-94 (A-7E)
VA-95 (A-6E and KA-6D)
VAW-117 (E-2C)
VAQ-133 (EA-6B)
VS-37 (S-3A)
HS-6 (SH-3H)

Area of Operations: Northern Indian Ocean and Western Pacific

Operations/Exercises: Operation Team Spirit, Fleetex 83-1

Ports of Call:
Pearl Harbor, Hi.
Subic Bay, Philippines
Perth, Australia
Singapore
Mombasa, Kenya
Sasebo, Japan

Deployments of USS ENTERPRISE (CVN 65)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GreenKnight121 (Jan 2, 2023)

syscom3 said:


> On January 1, 1973, the U.S. Air Force Reserve Command activated the 508th Tactical Fighter Group at Hill Air Force Base in Utah. While operating at Hill AFB, the 508th Tactical Fighter Group flew the F-105 Thunderchief.
> 
> View attachment 700742


I used to watch them all the time, flying over South Ogden as they flew their landing pattern from southbound overflight, turning east towards the mountains, then circling north, west, then south for final approach to the north end of the runway.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Friday at 5:56 PM)

view of a U.S. Air Force F-16 Fighting Falcon aircraft silhouetted against the setting sun over MacDill Air Force Base, Florida, 6 January 1983.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Friday at 6:07 PM)

That's a beautiful shot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Monday at 9:11 PM)

source Jet & Prop by FalkeEins

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Tuesday at 5:53 AM)

When SAC was SAC and all others quacked!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Tuesday at 1:11 PM)



Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Tuesday at 1:17 PM)

GTX said:


> View attachment 701969


Never thought the Vulcan was that big. Might be the angles but it looks quite a bit larger than I recall.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## PaulT (Tuesday at 1:41 PM)

the cockpit is surprisingly roomy, especially since theres 5 crew in there

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Tuesday at 2:00 PM)

I watched the crew climb in and was amazed it could take them all, we had one in for an airshow at Andersen AFB Guam around 81/82 time frame.


----------



## syscom3 (Tuesday at 2:56 PM)

NASA F-8 Crusader modified with Digital Fly-By-Wire, in flight, January 10, 1973. Every technologic advancement has a starting point.

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Yesterday at 2:50 PM)

A U.S. Air Force F-16A Fighting Falcon aircraft carrying an AIM-9J Sidewinder missile, 11 January 1983. The aircraft 
is assigned to the 34th Tactical Fighter Squadron, 388th Tactical Fighter Wing.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Yesterday at 3:09 PM)

Barricade landing aboard U.S. Navy attack aircraft carrier USS Ticonderoga (CVA-14), which took place on 11 January 1963. An A-4C Skyhawk (BuNo 149605, modex NF511) assigned to Attack Squadron (VA) 55 "Warhorses" has just landed into the barricade. This was due to a landing gear malfunction.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Yesterday at 3:12 PM)




----------



## denoferth (Today at 3:13 AM)

J


davparlr said:


> Wow! My heart skipped a beat seeing all those C-141s (definitely "A"s). I recognized number 6077 as a plane I once flew! Great aircraft. Sometimes difficult to launch from home base, lots of systems, but once weight was off the wheels it would take you all over the world and back with not a whisper of problems. Those TF33 engines were great. The C-141A was over powered (its had as much thrust on three engines as the KC-135, with water, on four, and grossed out at the same weight). We almost always maxed space before we maxed weight, which led to the "B", increased load by 30%. Broke my heart seeing them being cut up. Moving up from the T-38 flight planning, which we counted fuel by the pint  to "weather is marginal at landing? Put on another 20k pounds of fuel, we'll find somewhere to land."


Sure was cold in the back when up high though. Kadena to MaClellen, 1967.


----------



## denoferth (Today at 3:58 AM)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Yep - Lockheed built 385 B-47s. The first C-130 props were electric driven
> 
> View attachment 696167


I flew on 53-33133 in the early 1970's at Air Force Cambridge Research Labratories during "Severe weather penetration", weather modafication, ABRES missions and other meterological research studies as a "project crew member". Best job I ever had.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------

